# Estoy en el gimnasio, hacía años que no iba a uno grande, el panorama es DESOLADOR



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Oct 2022)

De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.

Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.

El otro 20% están mazadas o en proceso de, totalmente masculinas.

El 40% del total de usuarios tatuados a dolor, algunos (tíos) cuello cabeza incluso cara, por lo menos un 70% de piel visible tatuada, de estos, solo un 1% parecen ser barriobajeros de verdad, obviamente esto se nota en la manera de mirar y/o actitudes, los demás niños de papá que no han pisado un barrio medio chungo.

Solo habrá un 20% de personas vestidas adecuadamente, el otro 80% con gorras, mallas que les quedan como a un cristo dos pistolas, gorras de todos los colores, calcetines por encima de pantalones, gordas con ropa ajustada que evidencia sus putas lorzas (que paren lucir con orgullo), chalecos que no vienen al cuento y en definitiva un montón de parafernalia que solo atiende a modas o intentar destacar (curioso por que solo destacamos los que vamos con ropa normal).

No se, la estupidez elevada a religión…

En fin.


----------



## richelieu (12 Oct 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo. En mi gimnasio hay una mazada que es mas viril que senanconnery.
Esta mañana he pasado por su lado y olía a testosterona y varón dandy.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiresias (12 Oct 2022)

¿Y qué esperáis ver en los gimnasios, gente sana y deportista?


----------



## Julianillo (12 Oct 2022)

solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.

la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Oct 2022)

Les veo por los escaparates corriendo como ratones en las cintas, qué penita da esa gente. Y la peste que suele haber y la música de mierda... Y encima hay que pagar.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (12 Oct 2022)

Las mujeres que hacen body building tienen el cliroris como una nuez y suelen tener bastante libido.


----------



## Despotricador (12 Oct 2022)

Pagar por trabajar es lo último.


----------



## esforzado (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



no estoy muy de acuerdo... 

¿miro el móvil entre serie y serie?, pues sí... pero ¿qué quieres que haga?... más que si miro el móvil fíjate en si no estoy a punto de echar el hígado por la boca... si no parece que estoy "rascándome los huevos"... eso es culpa de no tener un compañero de entrenamiento por culpa de mi horario...

¿tías mazadas?... pero eso es bueno, ¿no?... que las tías también se cuiden... ya si se androgenizan más o menos androgenizan va en gustos... yo (que no me gusta la androgenización femenina) veo muchas atléticas que están en el punto justo... aunque yo no voy al gym a ver tías, macho...

¿tatuados?... los hay... pero ¿acaso es ese un mal exclusivo de gimnasio?... porque yo veo tatuadas hasta abuelas de ochenta años en el mercadona...

¿vestimenta?... pues pasa lo mismo ¿acaso alguien viste adecuadamente en ningún sitio ya en estos tiempos?... 

en el gym hay muchos males... pero no son esos... es la pava que carga diez kilos en una prensa y hace doscientas repeticiones (explícale tú que está levantando menos peso que si estuviera de pie)... es la mierda de música reguetonera que te taladra los putos oídos... es el maricón que tiene monopolizados cinco pares de mancuernas... es que haya dos mil máquinas para correr, remar, y pedalear, pero solo una barra de triceps, o solo una barra de curl, por las que hay que esperar turno... es el puto hacinamiento, con todo los bancos a escasos centímetros unos de los otros... etc...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .


----------



## Deusvult93 (12 Oct 2022)

Gimnasios de barrio mandan. Y más si han sido fundados por un machaca o amante de las pesas. Los gimnasios grandes tienen un modelo de negocio que consiste en captar los máximos socios posibles, se la suda el cliente.


----------



## Killuminatis (12 Oct 2022)

"La estupidez elevada a religión".
Gran resumen del momento actual.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Oct 2022)

Un moronegro lo tiene chupao para cometer todo tipo de fechorías. Quienes no son viejos o mujeres, son adictos al móvil, lo cual otorga a la moronegrada una ventaja táctica muy grande sin contar la ventaja numérica que puedan tener o su infinita mayor determinación para llevar a cabo su acción delictiva que la de la víctima para evitarla.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



Sois un puñado de gilipollas haciendo el ridículo y pensando que sois alguien por pagar 100€ al mes, pequeña secta de subnormales de los cuales me descojono a menudo, especialmente cuando paso con el coche por delante de una de esas naves con puertas abiertas y os señalo mientras me rio como si estuviese mirando a un grupo de macacos en cualquier zoo


----------



## Cathar (12 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Les veo por los escaparates corriendo como ratones en las cintas, qué penita da esa gente. Y la peste que suele haber y la música de mierda... Y encima hay que pagar.



Precisamente, estar sano no depende de esa mierda., es una fantochada y antinatural.
Buenas lecturas, dieta adecuada y coherente, estar activo y moverte a diario, limpiar y organizar la casa, mente sana y unos polvitos con una rusa o mujer del este. 

Con todo esto, a la mierda los gimnasios!!!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (12 Oct 2022)

Sin quitarte parte de razón habría que verte a ti las pintas que seguramente serán ridículas al nivel de barrio Lumpen madrileño y más perdido que un pulpo en un garage. Esto lo deduzco porque ni parece que sea un entorno en el que te integres ni parece que dediques demasiado tiempo a entrenar. Más pareces un rayado de la vida, de aspecto pobre y cetrino, de esos que se quedan mirando como búhos mientras otros realizan sus series porque no sabe ni qué coño hacer con unas mancuernas.


----------



## _V_ (12 Oct 2022)

Página 2 y ya está lleno el hilo de sucnors alardeando en un foro, a cada cual más imbécil que el anterior.


----------



## Elmachacante (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



Que lache da el CrossFit que es hacer los ejercicios mal para buscar dar vergüenza ajena y lesionarse


----------



## birdland (12 Oct 2022)

Que esperaba encontrar en un gimnasio, neurocirujanos???


----------



## HaCHa (12 Oct 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Las mujeres que hacen body building tienen el cliroris como una nuez y suelen tener bastante libido.



Y follan como putas lavadoras industriales, tirándose venga minutos en la fase de centrifugado. 
Te monta una de esas y ya no quieres otra cosa en una buena temporada.
Pero vosotros seguid con vuestras pánfilas.


----------



## Shy (12 Oct 2022)

¿Qué pasa con las mazadas? 

El problema son las gordas apretadas mirando el móvil y ocupando siempre la máquina de abductores


----------



## Knight who says ni (12 Oct 2022)

A mí lo que me jode del gimnasio no es que la gente sea así o asá o vayan tatuados o miren el móvil... lo que me jode es que estén (y lo mismo pensarán ellos de mí).

Hay días que no hay manera de entrenar de gente que hay. Pero como es eso o tener que ir en coche a donde Cristo perdió el gorro (ya no es ni una cuestión de precio) pues a joderse.

A ver si pasa la moda...


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Oct 2022)

Gimnasio de barrio manda,
poca gente va a posturear,

jaula de potencia, barras de dominadas y paralelas de fondos son repelentes para los tontos del móvil y las instarrameras.


----------



## jakemate (12 Oct 2022)

Pagar por hacer deporte... estupidez siglo 21


----------



## Avidiuscasio (12 Oct 2022)

Muchos de esos acaso no fueron de los primeros que buscaban vacunarse para así ir tranquilos a los Gimnasios?

Me hace recordar a muchos gilipollas de la vida "sana" y sin "conservantes" que se pusieron las vacunas.

Imbéciles, sin dudas.


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

prefiero andar y sentarme a tomar un café mirando el móvil y el periódico y las chortis que vienen de la uni o las niñas que salen del insti


----------



## propellerman (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



Si ya sabes cómo trabajar tu cuerpo con una inversión en condiciones no necesitas ir a un gimnasio para estar en buena forma física; otra cosa es la gente que no tiene autodisciplina y si no va al gimnasio no hace nada, o la fauna de pedorras enmalladas y mazados cretinos que van al gimnasio a exhibirse y de paso a ver si cae algo 

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Oct 2022)

La camiseta con la cara de Fernando Alonso gigante en la espalda manda.


----------



## Javier.Finance (12 Oct 2022)

Ahora todo el mundo está fuerte. Creo que ya no tiene gracia.
Antes si ibas al gym, eras el "tocho". La gente hablaba, hasta de lo "tocho" que se había puesto tal...
Seguramente sea momento, de hacer lo contrario.


----------



## DarkNight (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...




Lo que es desolador y de gilipollas es PAGAR por estar metido en un ANTRO de mierda perdiendo el tiempo


Para hacer deporte, hay bicis, hay senderismo, hay footing. Sin estar encerrados todos como borregos pagando cuotas de mierda


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Oct 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Lo que es desolador y de gilipollas es PAGAR por estar metido en un ANTRO de mierda perdiendo el tiempo
> 
> 
> Para hacer deporte, hay bicis, hay senderismo, hay footing. Sin estar encerrados todos como borregos pagando cuotas de mierda



Hasta “footing” he leído.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



LOS DE LOS MARICONES Y TRAVELOS NO LO MENCIONAS? YO MUCHAS VECES TENGO MUCHO CUIDADO DE A QUIÉN LE DOY EL CULO.

EL ENTRENAMIENTO DE FUERZA ES UNA GRAN ACTIVIDAD FÍSICA, PERO OS RECOMIENTO HACERLA EN CASA, SI ES POSIBLE.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

richelieu dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. En mi gimnasio hay una mazada que es mas viril que senanconnery.
> Esta mañana he pasado por su lado y olía a testosterona y varón Sandy.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



IGUAL ERA UN TRAVELO. EN WATERCELONA VES A MUCHOS EN EL GYM E INNUMERABLES MARICONES DE LOS PESADOS.


----------



## JimJones (12 Oct 2022)

Al Templo se va entrenar no a mirar gente ni a tragar pollas en el vestuario


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Oct 2022)

El problema no es el gimnasio, sino la sociedad y el enganche que hay con el móvil (del cual no me me queda otra que incluirme, aunque no en este caso)

Cuando se va al gimnasio, en mi forma de ver el mundo, lo lógico es dejar el móvil en la taquilla o directamente en casa, siempre y cuando no se espere una llamada urgente, por supuesto.

Hay momentos en los que hay que desconectar, y uno de ellos es haciendo deporte, lo que incluye al gim. Pues ir al gimnasio para seguir enganchado al móvil, me parece una tontería.


----------



## Th89 (12 Oct 2022)

Yo es que al templo voy a entrenar y me vuelvo a mi casa o al curro.

No pierdo el tiempo mirando al personal y menos juzgando sin conocerlos.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



TENGO UNA AMIJA CROSSFITERA Y ESO ES UNA SECTA, POR NO HABLAR DE QUE LA MAYORÍA DE LA GENTE NO SIGUE EL PRINCIPIO DE PROGRESIVIDAD.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El problema no es el gimnasio, sino la sociedad y el enganche que hay con el móvil (del cual no me me queda otra que incluirme, aunque no en este caso)
> 
> Cuando se va al gimnasio, en mi forma de ver el mundo, lo lógico es dejar el móvil en la taquilla o directamente en casa, siempre y cuando no se espere una llamada urgente, por supuesto.
> 
> Hay momentos en los que hay que desconectar, y no de ellos es haciendo deporte, lo que incluye al gim. Pues ir al gimnasio para seguir enganchado al móvil, me parece una tontería.



YO HE VISTO A ALGUNOS RETRASADOS CON EL MÓVIL EN LA PISCINA A PIE DE PILETA, HAY QUE SER SUBNORMAL.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



En relación a lo que puse antes, las clases del CrossFit tienen como ventaja que no da tiempo a ver el móvil, que no es poco.

Dicho esto, nunca he hecho CrossFit, y no entra en mis clases apuntarme a ello, aunque respecto a quien lo practica, al igual que al que hace cualquier otro tipo de deporte.


----------



## Randy Marsh (12 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El problema no es el gimnasio, sino la sociedad y el enganche que hay con el móvil (del cual no me me queda otra que incluirme, aunque no en este caso)
> 
> Cuando se va al gimnasio, en mi forma de ver el mundo, lo lógico es dejar el móvil en la taquilla o directamente en casa, siempre y cuando no se espere una llamada urgente, por supuesto.
> 
> Hay momentos en los que hay que desconectar, y no de ellos es haciendo deporte, lo que incluye al gim. Pues ir al gimnasio para seguir enganchado al móvil, me parece una tontería.



¿Y que haces mientras esperas? Prefiero mirar al móvil que hablar con el de al lado. A mi lo que mi parece flipante es los que están con el movil personal en el trabajo.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Que esperaba encontrar en un gimnasio, neurocirujanos???



HE ESTADO EN GRUPOS DE ENTRENAMIENTO DE DISTINTAS DISCIPLINAS Y EN LOS ÚNICOS QUE HE ENCONTRADO MÉDICOS HA SIDO EN LOS DE CICLISMO DE CARRETERA Y MTB., ASÍ COMO EN LOS DE RUNNING. EN PESAS Y NATACIÓN A LOS INFORMÁTICOS Y WARRILLAS ENFERMERAS.


----------



## derepen (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> prefiero andar y sentarme a tomar un café mirando el móvil y el periódico y las chortis que vienen de la uni o las niñas que salen del insti



ANDAR ES UN GRAN EJERCICIO PARA LA SALUD Y SE PUEDE DINAMIZAR DE MUCHAS MANERAS, ES SOCIAL Y NO TE COMPLICAS LA VIDA CON EL DEPORTE, ACTIVIDAD CON LA QUE NO VAS A FOLLAR.


----------



## guanoincoming (12 Oct 2022)

Un griego del siglo VI a.C se los folla y mata a todos después haciéndoles un Pancracio. Literal.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Ahora todo el mundo está fuerte. Creo que ya no tiene gracia.
> Antes si ibas al gym, eras el "tocho". La gente hablaba, hasta de lo "tocho" que se había puesto tal...
> Seguramente sea momento, de hacer lo contrario.



ESO ES CONSECUENCIA DEL EMPOBRECIMIENTO DE LA SOCIEDAD: TOCHO-LUMPEN; FIBROSO CLASE MEDIA (RUNNING, NATACIÓN...) O ALTA (TENNIS O EJERCICIOS MÁS MODERADOS).


----------



## EL BRAYAN (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Entras ,te haces tu rutina,acabas ,ducha de agua fría y a casa. Al resto que le den por el culo.


----------



## REDDY (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Te tengo una mala noticia.

Eres un amargado.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> ESO ES CONSECUENCIA DEL EMPOBRECIMIENTO DE LA SOCIEDAD: TOCHO-LUMPEN; FIBROSO CLASE MEDIA (RUNNING, NATACIÓN...) O ALTA (TENNIS O EJERCICIOS MÁS MODERADOS).



Calisténicos y runners son unos roñas. El cardio es para las charos.


----------



## mm2k (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Enseñanos tu foto, artista.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Oct 2022)

Con lo barato que es comprarse un par de mancuernas, alguna pesa rusa (kettlebell) y una barra de dominadas...

Con eso y tu peso corporal, puedes lograr una buena mazadura ibérica sin nada que envidiar a los gymbros.

Sin pagar una cuota mensual, tener que ir hasta el gimnasio, ni aguantar chusma.

Para pierna hay mil opciones, como las sentadillas a una pierna. Si haces sentadillas a una pierna te pones fuerte de piernas.


----------



## mm2k (12 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Me quedo con esto, esto es lo que mueve al 90% de la gente, la vida de la gente consiste en aparentar y en querer ser "X" delante de otros, y para mí es claramente un rasgo de infantilidad y de falta de valores
> 
> Un ejemplo es cuando ves un tiro de cuarenta y pico con el pelo medio blanco y el moñito atrás en la coronilla, me lo imagino por las mañanas mirándose en el espejo para ver si el moñito le ha quedado bien alineado...



Eso se llama inmadurez. Lei un articulo no hace mucho de un psicologo americano que identificaba a la inmadurez como fuente de la depresión.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Oct 2022)

Randy Marsh dijo:


> ¿Y que haces mientras esperas? Prefiero mirar al móvil que hablar con el de al lado. A mi lo que mi parece flipante es los que están con el movil personal en el trabajo.



El problema del móvil es un tema social mucho más amplio, pasando a ser una cuestión de principios e incluso diría que de educación, del mismo modo que estoy en contra del Tinder como forma ligar. Pero vamos, que si mientras esperas a poder acceder a la máquina en cuestión quieres mirar el móvil, cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.

En cuanto a mí (en relación a la pregunta) simplemente no me gusta esa forma de entrenar, por lo tanto para mí eso no es un problema, pues los ejercicios de fuerza los hago de otra forma. Eso no quita que en mi casa tenga un par de mancuernas, y alguna cosilla más, para en algún momento dado.


----------



## _Random_ (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.



Querrás decir los mayores gilipollas, que al igual que los amantes del insípido sushi y los gafapastas del "cine profundo" de mil silencios y cero contenido, sobrevaloráis cualquier mierda injustificablemente aburrida y lesiva para que el superarla os haga creer estar en otro estadio de la evolución humana 

El OP es otro que tal baila. Que si ve gordas en el gym. Imbécil, han ido allí precisamente porque quieren mejorar. Postea físico o cállate.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Con lo barato que es comprarse un par de mancuernas, alguna pesa rusa (kettlebell) y una barra de dominadas...
> 
> Con eso y tu peso corporal, puedes lograr una buena mazadura ibérica sin nada que envidiar a los gymbros.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Algo que no se ha dicho, pero hay que mencionar ya que ha salido el tema, es que lo suyo si uno va al gim es que intente relacionarse, o ir con algún amigo o pareja para obligarse a ir, o por lo menos salir de casa, al menos en teoría, aunque a la hora de la verdad uno va a lo suyo en la mayoría de ocasiones.

Porque para ponerse en forma, al menos los ejercicios de fuerza, se pueden hacer en casa perfectamente.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Oct 2022)

El primer mensaje que leo del hilo es el #12 con que debe ser flipante la cantidad de PUTA ESCORIA CALVORRATOSA que entra a llorar


----------



## Mr. Satan (12 Oct 2022)

fue comprarme la bici de montaña en el 2011 y no volver a pisar un gimnasio ni coger una mancuerna


----------



## Albtd43 (12 Oct 2022)

En todos los gimnasios hay horas en las que no va nadie y puedes tenerlo todo para tí, sin olores y sin personas usando oxígeno al que tú podrías darle mejor uso. Muchos abren a las 6 de la mañana hasta la 1 de la mañana.

Pero supongo que es mucho más cómodo y reconfortante para el ego criticar y quejarte de lo mal que lo hacen todos menos tú. Tú eres el inteligente, el elegido, el resto son víctimas de su infantilismo e ignorancia tras una vida de comodidades y caprichos.


----------



## V10 5.2 (12 Oct 2022)

Home gym manda, 400 lereles y no hay que hacer cola ni aguantar la derroición de occidente, y si fallo una repetición MUERO CON COJONES


----------



## AH1N1 (12 Oct 2022)

Yo solo veo mariconas y modelos esbeltas en este post
TNB



" El objetivo de este entrenamiento no es el mismo que el que se pretende obtener con los entrenamientos de culturismo, cuyo fin es el de obtener masa y definición muscular, *los rugbiers no necesitamos presumir de cuerpo.* En nuestro caso, la rutina de entrenamiento de rugby tiene como objetivo aumentar la fuerza explosiva..."


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Oct 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Te tengo una mala noticia.
> 
> Eres un amargado.
> 
> ...



La mala noticia es que eres un sucio maricon .


----------



## kdjdw (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> solo un 1% parecen ser barriobajeros de verdad, obviamente esto se nota en la manera de mirar y/o actitudes, los demás niños de papá que no han pisado un barrio medio chungo.



Totalmente falso. Solo se tatúa la chusma de barrio como el tuyo. Pero eres tan cutre que te parecen de clase alta.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> “Respecto”?? Ese es un fallo típico de panchitos que están destrozando el lenguaje castellano gracias a las rrss.
> 
> Como no os da vergüenza cometer dichos fallos?? Os poke al nivel de un puto mono recién llegado de la selva.
> 
> La puta que os pario!



Quise poner "respeto", igual es cosa del corrector del móvil, pese al fallo creo que se entiende lo que quise decir, pero vamos, no se ofenda si le he dañado la vista, mis disculpas.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Oct 2022)

Pues yo me lo paso teta viendo las chiquillas de mi gym y mas porque teniendo en cuenta mi edad, casi todas son chiquillas.


----------



## srandemonico (12 Oct 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no estoy muy de acuerdo...
> 
> ¿miro el móvil entre serie y serie?, pues sí... pero ¿qué quieres que haga?... más que si miro el móvil fíjate en si no estoy a punto de echar el hígado por la boca... si no parece que estoy "rascándome los huevos"... eso es culpa de no tener un compañero de entrenamiento por culpa de mi horario...



Haz ejercicios de respiración entre las series. A poder ser, sin entretener el cerebro con nada. Tipo meditación. Beneficio increible comparando con ver el móvil, y de paso parecerás más inteligente.


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



En medio año estáis todos lesionados. Y lo sabes


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Oct 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> A mí lo que me jode del gimnasio no es que la gente sea así o asá o vayan tatuados o miren el móvil... lo que me jode es que estén (y lo mismo pensarán ellos de mí).
> 
> Hay días que no hay manera de entrenar de gente que hay. Pero como es eso o tener que ir en coche a donde Cristo perdió el gorro (ya no es ni una cuestión de precio) pues a joderse.
> 
> A ver si pasa la moda...



Yo me he montado el gimnasio en casa.

Puedo hacer sentadillas, peso muerto, press banca, press militar, curl de bíceps y tríceps, remo. Barra de dominadas en el pasillo. Y tengo una polea y la polea da para mil cosas.

Lo último unas anillas olímpicas colgadas de la barra de dominadas. 

Hiper mega extra contento.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2022)

Que ellas miren el móvil y se hagan selfies tiene un pase 

Pero los tíos, o están grabando vídeos de las tías para hacerse la paja en casa o no se entiende que coño hacen con el móvil en el gimnasio


----------



## zepolac (12 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que ellas miren el móvil y se hagan selfies tiene un pase
> 
> Pero los tíos, o están grabando vídeos de las tías para hacerse la paja en casa o no se entiende que coño hacen con el móvil en el gimnasio



Escuchar podcasts.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.



Era el año 2016 y ya me fijé exactamente en esos dos puntos. Hace años que viene sucediendo eso.

Lo de las mujeres que van a pasearse supongo que siempre fue así.


----------



## antiglobalista (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .




saludos al fisio de mi parte y al traumatologo


por lo demas te lo compro


----------



## REDDY (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La mala noticia es que eres un sucio maricon .











VIVA LGTB!


----------



## astroman (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



lo mejor es uno gym de barrio de esos funcionales y ya casi en extincion,donde aparte de entrenar puedes hacer colegas en un un ambiente mas familiar y menos saturado


----------



## Alejandro Cola Cao (12 Oct 2022)

Si hay un 1 % de barriobajeros de verdad el resto no pueden ser niños de papá. Los niños de papá viven en otras zonas y no van a los mismos locales que aquellos. Invent detected.


----------



## adal86 (12 Oct 2022)

Déjate las perras en un gimnasio caro y verás como baja tremendamente el porcentaje de morralla.


----------



## astroman (12 Oct 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Precisamente, estar sano no depende de esa mierda., es una fantochada y antinatural.
> Buenas lecturas, dieta adecuada y coherente, estar activo y moverte a diario, limpiar y organizar la casa, mente sana y unos polvitos con una rusa o mujer del este.
> 
> Con todo esto, a la mierda los gimnasios!!!



el ir un gym no le impide a uno impide llevar una vida de crecimiento no solo a base de musculos,eso ya va con la persona, precisamente tengo uno y me gano la vida en el ,si quieres follar con las del este prepara la cartera como vayas de pipa ,no he bregao yo con esas.....y en los tiempos donde venian a españa en manadas a principios del 2000 donde te las podias ligar facil sin internet ni pollas ,ahora vais listos..,yo ya soy "viejo"


----------



## xqyolovalgo (12 Oct 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Las mujeres que hacen body building tienen el cliroris como una nuez y suelen tener bastante libido.




Si, precisamente por el exceso de testosterona...


----------



## Julianillo (12 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> En medio año estáis todos lesionados. Y lo sabes



Pues como ya llevo una base de hierros de varios años tengo los tendones y los músculos bastante hechos, se lesionan los que quieren ir muy deprisa , como deporte es total , yo he mejorado mucho , y socializas con gente de calidad , llevo más de un año y casi sin molestias salvo que cuando se me abren los callos estoy varios días jodido


----------



## esforzado (12 Oct 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Haz ejercicios de respiración entre las series. A poder ser, sin entretener el cerebro con nada. Tipo meditación. Beneficio increible comparando con ver el móvil, y de paso parecerás más inteligente.



la respiración cuando la tienes entrenada sale sola... no la tienes que meditar...

en su momento aprovechaba para estirar... pero con el tiempo llegué a sospechar que era contraproducente someter el músculo a la vez a contracción de fuerza y estiramiento...

no me malinterpretes... la sociedad actual en la que estamos siempre con la nariz metida en alguna pantalla no me parece ideal precisamente... pero ¿qué le hacemos?... y preferiría que una chica fitness me diera palique entre serie y serie... pero...


----------



## Ratziel (12 Oct 2022)

Desde que se ha puesto de moda lo de ir al gimnasio, da puto asco ir, la verdad.


----------



## Julianillo (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> TENGO UNA AMIJA CROSSFITERA Y ESO ES UNA SECTA, POR NO HABLAR DE QUE LA MAYORÍA DE LA GENTE NO SIGUE EL PRINCIPIO DE PROGRESIVIDAD.



El crossfit engancha porque cuando sufres en equipo se crea un vínculo muy fuerte entre los participantes , es un mecanismo ancestral que tenemos y que nos une a nuestra tribu, eso lo saben los entrenadores
Militares , haz sufrir a la gente junta y la vincularas , y claro ,,, quieres ves a tu tribu cada día , y hablar de crossfit como monotema


----------



## xqyolovalgo (12 Oct 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Que esperaba encontrar en un gimnasio, neurocirujanos???




No hombre, no

Esos están muy ocupados con los tik-toks, los protocolos asesinos, las drogas letales o incapacitantes de farmacia...y, contando los fajos de billetes por matar, incapacitar y crear enfermos crónicos......digoo, por hacer su trabajo


----------



## larry_83 (12 Oct 2022)

Que gran inversión fue la de montarme un pequeño gimnasio en casa y el cardio andar hasta hartarme


----------



## Plutarko (12 Oct 2022)

Gente que baja en ascensor al garaje y luego pilla el coche para ir al gimnasio (que esta a media hora andando). Eso no es deporte, son relaciones sociales y postureo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Fra Diavolo (12 Oct 2022)

Llevo más de 20 años yendo al gym y, el problema, es el teléfono: da igual gimnasio de barrio, low cost tipo "Globo Gym", haltero, de crossfit o lo que quieras. La gente lleva un tiempo que siente la necesidad de que todo el puto mundo sepa lo especial que es, y lo especial que es lo que está haciendo.

Los que hacen crossfit son como los veganos: o lo cuentan, o revientan. Cerca de donde vivo hay dos: uno afiliado lleno de flipados, y otro no con un ambiente mejor, más old school, con mucha peña que viene de la halterofilia, rugby, etc.
En este segundo igual te ves a un tanque de cojones que juega a rugby haciendo circuito con poco peso, que a otro que pesa la mitad haciendo snatch con casi 100 kg, arrancando con cadera baja y sin levantar los talones del suelo hasta el final (buena técnica).
Cada uno haciendo lo que tiene que hacer, o lo que le sale de los huevos.

Pero bueno, al final es algo que pasa en casi todos los deportes: fotos y vídeos para aburrir, para comparar. Yo más que tú, mejor que tú.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (12 Oct 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperáis ver en los gimnasios, gente sana y deportista?



jajaja


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

larry_83 dijo:


> Que gran inversión fue la de montarme un pequeño gimnasio en casa y el cardio andar hasta hartarme





https://www.gymcompany.es/titanium-strength-ttc-cinta-de-correr-curva-1-expo.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwy5maBhDdARIsAMxrkw2_HC-lGtiOHWltsGsUZqoiKNspH1sunMIx8JHjz5_Xjp-IrWYN7loaAin5EALw_wcB



SOY SEGURATA Y ENTRENADOR DEPORTIVO Y TE RECOMIENDO ENCAREDIDAMENTE UNA DE ESTAS. MEJORA LA TÉCNICA DE CARRERA Y SE CORRE "MÁS LIGERO" PARA QUE ME ENTIENDAS. TIENE TOTAL TRANSFERIENCIA A LA CARRERA A PIE EN LA CALLE Y HAY PLATAFORMAS CON CARRERAS VIRTUALES PARA QUE PUEDAS COMPETIR SIN LA PRESIÓN DEL "QUÉ DIRÁN" O QUE TU VIDA GIRE ALREDEDOR DEL DEPORTE O PARA AGRADAR A ZORRUPIAS O POR SI QUIERES HACER CIRCUITOS DE CROSSFIT DEL ORIGINAL (5´CORRER+12 DOMINADAS+12 CARGADAS, ETC.). SI TUVIERA PASTA ES LO QUE YO HARÍA. FELICIDADES.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

astroman dijo:


> lo mejor es uno gym de barrio de esos funcionales y ya casi en extincion,donde aparte de entrenar puedes hacer colegas en un un ambiente mas familiar y menos saturado



EN WATERCELONA ESOS ESTÁ PETADOS DE MARICAS ROLLO BDSM.


----------



## R_Madrid (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



tambien puedes entrenar sin ir a un gimnasio, las maquinas son innecesarias y siendo crossfitero lo sabes

solo un 10% de un gimnasio es realmente util

yo con una kettlebell necesito poco mas

una esterilla viene bien, anillas si tienes donde colgarlas… cosas baratas

para hacer dominadas un parque calistenico, etc


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Algo que no se ha dicho, pero hay que mencionar ya que ha salido el tema, es que lo suyo si uno va al gim es que intente relacionarse, o ir con algún amigo o pareja para obligarse a ir, o por lo menos salir de casa, al menos en teoría, aunque a la hora de la verdad uno va a lo suyo en la mayoría de ocasiones.
> 
> Porque para ponerse en forma, al menos los ejercicios de fuerza, se pueden hacer en casa perfectamente.



LAS BANDAS DE RESISTENCIA ESTÁN MUY BIEN Y ADEMÁS SE OBTIENEN MEJORES RESULTADOS SI COMBINAS LOS DOSTINTOS TIPOS DE CONTRACCIONES (ISÓMETRICA, ISOTÓNICA Y LA QUE SE OBTIENE CON BANDAS ELÁSTICAS), ADEMÁS PUES VARIAS LA ORGANIZACIÓN DE LOS ENTRENAMIENTOS MEJOR QUE EN UN GYM, POR EJEMPLO PARA MONTAR CIRCUITOS O ENTRENAR EN SUPERSERIES COMBINANDO TRX CASERO, BANDAS ELÁSTICAS, PESO LIBRE Y AUTOCARGAS. SI TE GUSTA ES LO MEJOR, SI NO TE GUSTA, QUE LE FOLLEN NO LO HAGAS QUE PUTA MANÍA ACTUALMENTE DE TENER EL DEPORTE COMO OBLIGACIÓN.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> tambien puedes entrenar sin ir a un gimnasio, las maquinas son innecesarias y siendo crossfitero lo sabes
> 
> solo un 10% de un gimnasio es realmente util
> 
> ...



UN PARQUE CALISTÉNICO DE ESOS POR MENOS DE 1000 PAVOS LO MONTAS EN EL JARDÍN DE CASA O INCLUSO HABITACIÓN ESPECÍFICA Y AHÍ PUEDES COLGAR/ANCLAR LO QUE SE TE OCURRA.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Oct 2022)

Sólo me fijo en las chortis el resto ni existen.
30 minutos 40 minutos es suficiente.


----------



## R_Madrid (12 Oct 2022)

no estoy de acuerdo, el deporte es una obligacion y hay que hacerlo aunque no te guste.

Si no cuidas de tu salud es tu eleccion pero yo creo que es una eleccion equivocada, y respeto a quien no lo haga por educacion, pero en mi fuero interno siento un profundo desprecio por quienes son irresponsables con su cuerpo

Aqui puedo ser sincero,


----------



## astroman (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> EN WATERCELONA ESOS ESTÁ PETADOS DE MARICAS ROLLO BDSM.



pues mal asunto amijo yo tengo uno de barrio y el ambiente es super sano


----------



## larry_83 (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> https://www.gymcompany.es/titanium-strength-ttc-cinta-de-correr-curva-1-expo.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwy5maBhDdARIsAMxrkw2_HC-lGtiOHWltsGsUZqoiKNspH1sunMIx8JHjz5_Xjp-IrWYN7loaAin5EALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> SOY SEGURATA Y ENTRENADOR DEPORTIVO Y TE RECOMIENDO ENCAREDIDAMENTE UNA DE ESTAS. MEJORA LA TÉCNICA DE CARRERA Y SE CORRE "MÁS LIGERO" PARA QUE ME ENTIENDAS. TIENE TOTAL TRANSFERIENCIA A LA CARRERA A PIE EN LA CALLE Y HAY PLATAFORMAS CON CARRERAS VIRTUALES PARA QUE PUEDAS COMPETIR SIN LA PRESIÓN DEL "QUÉ DIRÁN" O QUE TU VIDA GIRE ALREDEDOR DEL DEPORTE O PARA AGRADAR A ZORRUPIAS O POR SI QUIERES HACER CIRCUITOS DE CROSSFIT DEL ORIGINAL (5´CORRER+12 DOMINADAS+12 CARGADAS, ETC.). SI TUVIERA PASTA ES LO QUE YO HARÍA. FELICIDADES.



Gracias pero me encanta andar por la ciudad mirando los monumentos y reirme del comportamiento de los npcs


----------



## opilano (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



El crossfit es para deficientes funcionales que son incapaces de organizar rutinas de manera autónoma y eficiente. No eres especial, eres un borrego mas.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Calisténicos y runners son unos roñas. El cardio es para las charos.











Iván Pérez Vargas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





DISELO A ESTE, MARICÓN DE GYM, CULO PETADO.









Ian Thorpe


Ian Thorpe 2022 Estatura (altura): 196 cm, Peso: 104 kg, Medidas: –, Fecha de nacimiento, Color de pelo, Color de los ojos, Nacionalidad




bodysize.org





O A ESTE, INSECTO MARICA DE GYM METRO SESENTA CALVO HUELE CULOS DE ZORRUPIA POLITATUADA.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Oct 2022)

Deusvult93 dijo:


> Gimnasios de barrio mandan. Y más si han sido fundados por un machaca o amante de las pesas. Los gimnasios grandes tienen un modelo de negocio que consiste en captar los máximos socios posibles, se la suda el cliente.



Cierto es, sobre todo si el dueño es un tío que sabe llevarlo y está un poco pendiente del negocio. Tanto el ambiente como el trato son mucho mejor que en las cadenas de empleados subcontratados pasotas, preplayas emocionaditos, exhibicionistas y tontas del bote. En las que por la masificación de socios tienes que cuadrar para ir a las 8 de la mañana, las 15:30 o las 21:30 para no enfriarte entre series.

Yo ahora estoy yendo a uno pequeño de pueblo, que no tiene muchas cosas pero como te juntas 3 o 4 personas como mucho, el ambiente es similar al del típico gimnasio de barrio: cierto colegueo porque la gente se conoce, pero cada uno a su rollo con su música y sus mierdas. Y el tema ropa también se nota: cosas normalitas del decathlon, camisetas de fútbol viejas o de peñas o cosas normales, las pocas tías que van vestidas deportivas pero no pornazo. 

No sé, es como muy tétrico el mundo de las gimnasios grandes, y los municipales de ciudad ni te cuento...


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

larry_83 dijo:


> Gracias pero me encanta andar por la ciudad mirando los monumentos de la ciudad y reirme del comportamiento de los npcs



TAMBIÉN ES MUY BUENA ACTIVIDAD. FELICIDADES POR TU ELECCIÓN.


----------



## Murnau (12 Oct 2022)

La nueva cuenta multitroll caraculo recién creada, que caga mensajes como litros de lefa tiene en la boca. Que todo el mundo ignore a este hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> fue comprarme la bici de montaña en el 2011 y no volver a pisar un gimnasio ni coger una mancuerna



POR ALGO EL CICLISMO EN SUS DISTINTAS MODALIDADES ES EL DEPORTE MÁS PRACTICADO DE ESPAÑA. CON EL GRAVEL ME CORRO VIVO, MENUDO ESPECTÁCULO EL MUNDIAL DE GRAVEL, COJONUDO. `SIN LA TOXIDIDAD DE LAS TÍAS, DEPORTE PURO AMIJO.


----------



## Murnau (12 Oct 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Un moronegro lo tiene chupao para cometer todo tipo de fechorías. Quienes no son viejos o mujeres, son adictos al móvil, lo cual otorga a la moronegrada una ventaja táctica muy grande sin contar la ventaja numérica que puedan tener o su infinita mayor determinación para llevar a cabo su acción delictiva que la de la víctima para evitarla.



Este mensaje iba en este hilo? Explicación? Se queja de que todo el mundo en el gimnasio mira el móvil? Porque si es así que les den por culo, y que entrene bien quien quiera. Es que tengo al op en el ignore


----------



## Julianillo (12 Oct 2022)

opilano dijo:


> El crossfit es para deficientes funcionales que son incapaces de organizar rutinas de manera autónoma y eficiente. No eres especial, eres un borrego mas.



Por supuesto que no me voy a programar yo lo que tengo que hacer para eso pago un equipo de expertos que lo hace por mí y lo va a hacer mejor
En mi caso es max effort, 









MAX EFFORT - CAFFEINE (@maxeffort_program) • Instagram photos and videos


5,586 Followers, 175 Following, 250 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from MAX EFFORT - CAFFEINE (@maxeffort_program)




instagram.com





Y como comprenderás, no voy a montarme un gimnasio en casa con todo el material que se necesita para ser un tío tan autónomo como tú,
Supongo que con todo el afán de de querértelo, hacer todo tú comerás de tupper y nunca comerás en un restaurante


----------



## ahondador (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...




Es el progresismo: La degeneracion social afianzada. 
El 99% de los que vais al gimnasio lo haceis esclavizados para aparecer bien en el instagram. El 1% restante por razones de salud


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Alejandro Cola Cao dijo:


> Si hay un 1 % de barriobajeros de verdad el resto no pueden ser niños de papá. Los niños de papá viven en otras zonas y no van a los mismos locales que aquellos. Invent detected.



NIÑOS DE PAPA VAN AL REAL CLUB DE TENNIS BARCELONA POR EJEMPLO, QUE VALE 15000 O 20000 PAVOS HACERSE SOCIO. YO CONOCÍA A UNA PAVA QUE ERA SOCIA Y NO VEAS QUE JEMBRA. ESO SÍ, JUGABA A PÁDEL Y NADABA UNA VEZ A LA SEMANA. ESTUDIABA EN INGLÉS. LOS PIJOS CATALANES ESTUDIAN EN INGLÉS EN LA UNI. 0 TATUAJES, JACOTA POR NATURALEZA (175 CM).


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Es el progresismo: La degeneracion social afianzada.
> El 99% de los que vais al gimnasio lo haceis esclavizados para aparecer bien en el instagram. El 1% restante por razones de salud



POR ESO RECOMIENDO ENTRENAR EN CASA EL QUE PUEDA, PARA ELIMINAR COMPONENTE POSTURETA Y SEPARAR EL TRIGO DE LA PAJA.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Gente que baja en ascensor al garaje y luego pilla el coche para ir al gimnasio (que esta a media hora andando). Eso no es deporte, son relaciones sociales y postureo.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



MÁS POSTUREO QUE RELACIONES SOCIALES. PARA RELACIONES SOCIALES TE VAS DIRECTO A ALGUNA ACTIVIDAD (CLUB DE PÁDEL, PEÑA CICLISTA...). A LOS GYM SUELEN IR GENTE CON DÉFICIT EN ESE SENTIDO PARA SUPLIRLOS CON APARIENCIA FÍSICA.


----------



## Murnau (12 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Sois un puñado de gilipollas haciendo el ridículo y pensando que sois alguien por pagar 100€ al mes, pequeña secta de subnormales de los cuales me descojono a menudo, especialmente cuando paso con el coche por delante de una de esas naves con puertas abiertas y os señalo mientras me rio como si estuviese mirando a un grupo de macacos en cualquier zoo



La verdad es que creerse superiores a alguien que practica Muay Thai, o Jiujitsu bien entrenado, porque pagan 100 euros por levantar pesas en un ambiente sectáreo es de hacérselo mirar. Además que eso ya existía, eran los gimnasios de pijos.


----------



## 999999999 (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> ESO ES CONSECUENCIA DEL EMPOBRECIMIENTO DE LA SOCIEDAD: TOCHO-LUMPEN; FIBROSO CLASE MEDIA (RUNNING, NATACIÓN...) O ALTA (TENNIS O EJERCICIOS MÁS MODERADOS).



ERES SUBNORMAL:









Los músculos son el nuevo símbolo de estatus: la meta de los multimillonarios es ponerse cachas como soldados


Jeff Bezos presume de abdominales de hierro en su yate, Mark Zuckerberg se parte la cara con las artes marciales mixtas y Elon Musk se disculpa en público por sus kilos de más. La era del magnate musculado ya está aquí




www.google.com


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

UNA COSA QUE LLEVO ESTUDIANDO DESDE HACE TIEMPO, AL MENOS EN WARCELONA, ES QUE LA GENTE DE CLASE MEDIA, PASAN COMO LA MIERDA DE APUNTARSE AL TÍPICO GYM LOW COST O CENTRO DEPORTIVO DONDE VAS A ENTRENAR SOLO Y SE APUNTAN A ACTIVIDAD GRUPAL DONDE SOCIALIZAR. ENTRE ESTAS DESTACAN EL PADEL, CLUBES CICLISTAS Y GRUPOS QUE SALEN A ENTRENAR FORMA FÍSICA EN GENERAL. CUALQUIER FLORERO DE WATERCELONA, QUE VIVA DE GRAN VÍA PARA ARRIBA, LO PUEDE SUSCRIBIR.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Y habrá vd salido en no menos de 30 fotos.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> La verdad es que creerse superiores a alguien que practica Muay Thai, o Jiujitsu bien entrenado, porque pagan 100 euros por levantar pesas en un ambiente sectáreo es de hacérselo mirar. Además que eso ya existía, eran los gimnasios de pijos.



LAS ARTES MARCIALES SON MUY BUEN EJERCICIO, PERO TAMBIÉN ES CARO.


----------



## Murnau (12 Oct 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Gente que baja en ascensor al garaje y luego pilla el coche para ir al gimnasio (que esta a media hora andando). Eso no es deporte, son relaciones sociales y postureo.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Y tanto, acabo de recordar cuando me decían que por qué aparcaba a un km del gimnasio, en vez de buscar aparcamiento delante del mismo. Solía aparcar en un muelle e ir corriendo por el paseo marítimo para ir calentando. Sobra decir que solía venir de charos. Y manginas claro. Les respondía que lo que decían no tenía puto sentido, que si iba a entrenar que más da que aparcase a un km o a diez, que se trataba de eso, de entrenar. Nunca esperes coherencia de una charo por supuesto. Y esto lo puedo enlazar con el reciclaje, el ecofriendly, el veganismo, el perrismo, el calentamiento roñal, y todas las mierdas que se inventen, que con comportamientos como ese, demuestran que es todo postureo.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> LAS BANDAS DE RESISTENCIA ESTÁN MUY BIEN Y ADEMÁS SE OBTIENEN MEJORES RESULTADOS SI COMBINAS LOS DOSTINTOS TIPOS DE CONTRACCIONES (ISÓMETRICA, ISOTÓNICA Y LA QUE SE OBTIENE CON BANDAS ELÁSTICAS), ADEMÁS PUES VARIAS LA ORGANIZACIÓN DE LOS ENTRENAMIENTOS MEJOR QUE EN UN GYM, POR EJEMPLO PARA MONTAR CIRCUITOS O ENTRENAR EN SUPERSERIES COMBINANDO TRX CASERO, BANDAS ELÁSTICAS, PESO LIBRE Y AUTOCARGAS. SI TE GUSTA ES LO MEJOR, SI NO TE GUSTA, QUE LE FOLLEN NO LO HAGAS QUE PUTA MANÍA ACTUALMENTE DE TENER EL DEPORTE COMO OBLIGACIÓN.



La contracción de una banda elástica si no recuerdo mal se llama isocinetica.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Oct 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Las mujeres que hacen body building tienen el cliroris como una nuez y suelen tener bastante libido.



Correcto.


----------



## skan (12 Oct 2022)

Je suis désolé.


----------



## Chino Negro (12 Oct 2022)

En mi gimnasio se llevan a las novias para sobarlas mientras hacen ejercicio y yo me pongo deprimido


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

Yo voy a un lowcost y lo mejor es ir al mediodía. A partir de las 5 ya no se puede entrenar bien de la cantidad de gente que hay.

Es verdad lo que dice el op, la mayoría de la gente vive por y para el postureo. Todo el rollito anglo de la motivación y de la superación está haciendo muchísimo daño a la juventud.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (12 Oct 2022)

richelieu dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. En mi gimnasio hay una mazada que es mas viril que senanconnery.
> Esta mañana he pasado por su lado y olía a testosterona y varón Sandy.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Es varón Dandy jajaja


----------



## Vivoenalemania (12 Oct 2022)

Pues yo ni me fijo en qué gente hay . Yo voy entreno duro y me piro a los 50 minutos . Voy vestido en general con pantalones cortos una riñonera y un jersey ahora que hace frío


----------



## piobaroja (12 Oct 2022)

La mejor forma de mantenerse en forma es hacer *flexiones y sentadillas hasta la extenuación*.
Mínimo unas 70 flexiones cada dos días(lunes, miércoles y viernes) para poder descansar y 70 sentadillas de lo mismo y estás más fuerte que el vinagre.
Si a ello le sumas gomas elásticas de colores (las mías son la roja y la negra) o fondos ya ni te cuento.
Y si ya te pillas una pesa rusa de 12 kilos para ejercicios aislados apaga y vamonos.


----------



## Murnau (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> LAS ARTES MARCIALES SON MUY BUEN EJERCICIO, PERO TAMBIÉN ES CARO.



Lo es, pero no lo puedo llamar solo ejercicio, aprendes algo más que a hacer ejercicio. En los últimos gimnasios que estuve, todavía se mantenía la cuota a 25 euros. También estoy hablando que por ser un sitio donde me conocían llegué a entrenar meses sin pagar. Y otro gimnasio que estaba en un pabellón municipal, al cual fui durante años, ahí te salía la mensualidad a 15 euros, y era un muy buen entrenamiento. Pero si, también hay gimnasios caros para lo que ofrecen. En tema de judo/jiujitsu por ejemplo, es casi imprescindible tener un compañero a quien derribar para aprender.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> La contracción de una banda elástica si no recuerdo mal se llama isocinetica.



SÍ, NO LO RECORDABA EN EL MOMENTO DE ESCRIBIR EL COMENTARIO. LOS SUYO ES COMBINAR LOS TIPOS DE CONTRACCIONES PORQUE SE MEJORA MÁS. ADEMÁS PESO LIBRE Y BANDAS VALEN CUATRO PERRAS, COMBINARLO CON AUTOCARGAS SI TIENES UNA HABITACIÓN LIBRE ES LO MEJOR. AHORRAS TIEMPO EN DESPLAZAMIENTO, POSTUREO, PIQUES QUE TE HACEN ENTRENAR MAL, QUE TU VIDA SOCIAL GIRE EN TORNO A ELLO, ETC.


----------



## Deusvult93 (12 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Cierto es, sobre todo si el dueño es un tío que sabe llevarlo y está un poco pendiente del negocio. Tanto el ambiente como el trato son mucho mejor que en las cadenas de empleados subcontratados pasotas, preplayas emocionaditos, exhibicionistas y tontas del bote. En las que por la masificación de socios tienes que cuadrar para ir a las 8 de la mañana, las 15:30 o las 21:30 para no enfriarte entre series.
> 
> Yo ahora estoy yendo a uno pequeño de pueblo, que no tiene muchas cosas pero como te juntas 3 o 4 personas como mucho, el ambiente es similar al del típico gimnasio de barrio: cierto colegueo porque la gente se conoce, pero cada uno a su rollo con su música y sus mierdas. Y el tema ropa también se nota: cosas normalitas del decathlon, camisetas de fútbol viejas o de peñas o cosas normales, las pocas tías que van vestidas deportivas pero no pornazo.
> 
> No sé, es como muy tétrico el mundo de las gimnasios grandes, y los municipales de ciudad ni te cuento...



Los municipales son para jubilados que quieren piscina, sin casi máquinas de peso libre. siempre está bien tener colegas en el gimnasio, que te griten SOLO cuando estás haciendo ejercicios pesados.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

piobaroja dijo:


> La mejor forma de mantenerse en forma es hacer *flexiones y sentadillas hasta la extenuación*.
> Mínimo unas 70 flexiones cada dos días para poder descansar y 70 sentadillas de lo mismo y estás más fuerte que el vinagre.
> 
> Si a ello le sumas gomas elásticas de colores (las mías son la roja y la negra) ya ni te cuento. Y si ya te pillas una pesa rusa de 12 kilos para ejercicios aislados apaga y vamonos.



ESO ESTÁ BIEN, PERO HAY TIPOS DE FLEXIONES, COMO LAS DIAMANTE O LAS BÍCEPS QUE ES MUY DIFÍCIL HACER MUCHAS REPES Y QUE SEPARAN AL TRIGO DE LA PAJA EN EL MUNDO DE LA FUERZA.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Oct 2022)

Deusvult93 dijo:


> Los municipales son para jubilados que quieren piscina, sin casi máquinas de peso libre. siempre está bien tener colegas en el gimnasio, que te griten SOLO cuando estás haciendo ejercicios pesados.



EN UN MUNICIPAL TB. PUEDE HABER UN EQUIPO DE WATERPOLO QUE TE HAGAN QUEDAR COMO UN MISERABLE INSECTO A TI A TODOS TUS COLEGAS. YO VOY A UNA INSTALACIÓN MUNICIPAL Y ENTRENAN UNO DE LOS MEJORES EQUIPOS DE WATERPOLO CON BESTIAS CON ARMARIOS ROPEROS EMPOTRADOS SE DESCOJONARÍAN DE TI Y TUS AMIGOS, TU COMENTARIO DENOTA QUE VIVES EN LA MESETA DEL HAMBRE, AMIJO.


----------



## piobaroja (12 Oct 2022)

Acabo de subir foto para atestiguar hijo, la fuerza de saitama corre por mis venas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no estoy muy de acuerdo...
> 
> ¿miro el móvil entre serie y serie?, pues sí... pero ¿qué quieres que haga?... más que si miro el móvil fíjate en si no estoy a punto de echar el hígado por la boca... si no parece que estoy "rascándome los huevos"... eso es culpa de no tener un compañero de entrenamiento por culpa de mi horario...
> 
> ...



Por todas esas razones que dices, desde que me monte el gimnasio en casa por Amazon (y por cuatro duros que estan mas que amortizados), no piso un puto gimnasio desde la pandemia y encantadisimo oiga, lo mejor que he hecho en mucho tiempo...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Los gimasios están muertos tío... ahora los que quieren ponerse tochos van a estudios de entrenamiento personal, que entrenas de forma dirigda a nivel particular o en grupos reducidos.

Lo que si funcionan bien son los gimasios de deportes de contacto, pero eso es otro rollo


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> ANDAR ES UN GRAN EJERCICIO PARA LA SALUD Y SE PUEDE DINAMIZAR DE MUCHAS MANERAS, ES SOCIAL Y NO TE COMPLICAS LA VIDA CON EL DEPORTE, ACTIVIDAD CON LA QUE NO VAS A FOLLAR.



y lo mejor es que no te revientas el cuerpo como haciendo ejercicio ni tienes que aguantar a nadie sudando al lado tuyo xd


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Que lache da el CrossFit que es hacer los ejercicios mal para buscar dar vergüenza ajena y lesionarse



Ahí le has dao. Definicion de crossfit : musculacion a lo burro


----------



## Antiparticula (12 Oct 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Pagar por trabajar es lo último.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> ANDAR ES UN GRAN EJERCICIO PARA LA SALUD Y SE PUEDE DINAMIZAR DE MUCHAS MANERAS, ES SOCIAL Y NO TE COMPLICAS LA VIDA CON EL DEPORTE, ACTIVIDAD CON LA QUE NO VAS A FOLLAR.



Andar solo sirve para pasear, hamijo, no cuenta como deporte. Andando ni vas a muscular, ni vas a mejorar el cardio ni mucho menos vas a adelgazar...


----------



## Despotricador (12 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


>



Soy pinta y colorea. No entiendo un carajo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Algo que no se ha dicho, pero hay que mencionar ya que ha salido el tema, es que lo suyo si uno va al gim es que intente relacionarse, o ir con algún amigo o pareja para obligarse a ir, o por lo menos salir de casa, al menos en teoría, aunque a la hora de la verdad uno va a lo suyo en la mayoría de ocasiones.
> 
> Porque para ponerse en forma, al menos los ejercicios de fuerza, se pueden hacer en casa perfectamente.



Exacto. En casa solico, con tu musica o tu reloj deportivo marcandote el ritmo. Los hamijos en el gimnasio solo sirven para hacerte perder el tiempo y no aprovecharlo en entrenar. Para eso te vas a un pub a pegar la charla enfrente de una birra y estaras mas comodo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> saludos al fisio de mi parte y al traumatologo
> 
> 
> por lo demas te lo compro


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> SÍ, NO LO RECORDABA EN EL MOMENTO DE ESCRIBIR EL COMENTARIO. LOS SUYO ES COMBINAR LOS TIPOS DE CONTRACCIONES PORQUE SE MEJORA MÁS. ADEMÁS PESO LIBRE Y BANDAS VALEN CUATRO PERRAS, COMBINARLO CON AUTOCARGAS SI TIENES UNA HABITACIÓN LIBRE ES LO MEJOR. AHORRAS TIEMPO EN DESPLAZAMIENTO, POSTUREO, PIQUES QUE TE HACEN ENTRENAR MAL, QUE TU VIDA SOCIAL GIRE EN TORNO A ELLO, ETC.



Entrenar en casa es una mierda. Si no tienes tiempo o eres un anciano te puede valer, pero vamos, todo el material que te ofrece un gym es insustituible. Y no solo el material, sino el estar en un sitio donde hay más gente haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> LAS ARTES MARCIALES SON MUY BUEN EJERCICIO, PERO TAMBIÉN ES CARO.



Son un excelente complemento, del que puedes sacar el cardio de ahí, coordinación, elasticidad... pero no supliria la musculacion. Las dos cosas alternas seria lo ideal


----------



## Marvelita (12 Oct 2022)

> el otro 80% con gorras, mallas



en los 80 era muy comun ir con mallas, los tios, al gym


lo de las gorras, pues no lo entiendo...

Dicen que en ls gyms se liga, pero yo veo el mismo ambiente de discoteca... campos de pollas, niñas endiosadas y viejas añejas


----------



## Marvelita (12 Oct 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Precisamente, estar sano no depende de esa mierda., es una fantochada y antinatural.
> Buenas lecturas, dieta adecuada y coherente, estar activo y moverte a diario, limpiar y organizar la casa, mente sana y unos polvitos con una rusa o mujer del este.
> 
> Con todo esto, a la mierda los gimnasios!!!



tu no tienes ni puta idea


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entrenar en casa es una mierda. Si no tienes tiempo o eres un anciano te puede valer, pero vamos, todo el material que te ofrece un gym es insustituible. Y no solo el material, sino el estar en un sitio donde hay más gente haciendo lo mismo.



Pues.mira, discrepo contigo. Antes: coche al gym desde el.curro, cambiarte, ir a sala, saludar a los cuatro de siempre, esperar entre estaciones o barras o bancos, etc...musica regettomierda, mas esperas, me ducho cojo el coche vuelvo.....tiempo total 3 h y pico, toda.la.tarde perdida. Ahora, con el gym en casa, en 1 hora a full, sin esperas, multiseries y con mi musica, listo, duchadito y a cenar. Una maravilla hamijo


----------



## Marvelita (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



el CF si que es un timo; pagas la marca, porque lo que es en si mismo se hace en cualquier gym... ahora hay marcas blancas tipo crosstraining, hyrox, powerWOD, y lo mejor de todo es que te lo ponen en la cuota basica del gym


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (12 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Yo me he montado el gimnasio en casa.
> 
> Puedo hacer sentadillas, peso muerto, press banca, press militar, curl de bíceps y tríceps, remo. Barra de dominadas en el pasillo. Y tengo una polea y la polea da para mil cosas.
> 
> ...





V10 5.2 dijo:


> Home gym manda, 400 lereles y no hay que hacer cola ni aguantar la derroición de occidente, y si fallo una repetición MUERO CON COJONES



Yo también me monte el gym en el garaje de casa y es lo mejor que pude hacer.Pille 4 tubos cuadrados de 3mm de grosor (eso lo aguanta todo) y con la máquina de soldar de electrodos me hice una jaula de puta madre.Aparte compre los discos y banco del decarton pero de segunda mano(también pensé en hacerlos yo,pero me salía parecido de precio y no me iba a complicar la vida).Con el material que me sobró me hice una barra hexagonal para peso muerto.Tengo colgado el saco de 1,80 más una speed ball y hoy me ha llegado el muñeco de grappling el cual voy a rellenar ahora,ya que he empezado al judo de nuevo y siendo todavía cinturón amarillo,hay muchas llaves en las que cometo fallos.Iba a poner foto pero me dice que el archivo es demasiado grande, @calopez que pasa?


----------



## fayser (12 Oct 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Para hacer deporte, hay bicis, hay senderismo, hay footing. Sin estar encerrados todos como borregos pagando cuotas de mierda



Cuando veo gilipollas corriendo en cinta o pedaleando en la estática, siempre me pregunto... ¿pero qué coño te pasa colega, te da miedo salir a la calle? Deben tener instinto de hamster en la rueda.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (12 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Pues.mira, discrepo contigo. Antes: coche al gym desde el.curro, cambiarte, ir a sala, saludar a los cuatro de siempre, esperar entre estaciones o barras o bancos, etc...musica regettomierda, mas esperas, me ducho cojo el coche vuelvo.....tiempo total 3 h y pico, toda.la.tarde perdida. Ahora, con el gym en casa, en 1 hora a full, sin esperas, multiseries y con mi musica, listo, duchadito y a cenar. Una maravilla hamijo



Y otra gran ventaja que tiene es que puedes entrenar a la hora que te de la gana.A mi los días de sol que me toca remar de tarde me gusta aprovechar la mañana,ya que por mi zona llueve bastante,además que vivo en un pueblo pequeño donde el único gimnasio que hay es el municipal.Llego de remar y puedo entrenar a las 11 de la noche tranquilamente y sin esperas,ni música reguetonera,ni pases coronacirco,ni sudores de otros ni pollas en vinagre.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Andar solo sirve para pasear, hamijo, no cuenta como deporte. Andando ni vas a muscular, ni vas a mejorar el cardio ni mucho menos vas a adelgazar...



Espera espera, que andar si mejora cardio y quemas un 65% de las calorías que quemarias corriendo en el mismo recorrido, eso a paso moderado que no lento.

Andar 1,5/2 horas día a buen ritmo es un ejercicio cojonudo y no hay lesiones ni desgaste prematuro.


----------



## Bye Felicia (12 Oct 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Un moronegro lo tiene chupao para cometer todo tipo de fechorías. Quienes no son viejos o mujeres, son adictos al móvil, lo cual otorga a la moronegrada una ventaja táctica muy grande sin contar la ventaja numérica que puedan tener o su infinita mayor determinación para llevar a cabo su acción delictiva que la de la víctima para evitarla.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Oct 2022)

richelieu dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. En mi gimnasio hay una mazada que es mas viril que senanconnery.
> Esta mañana he pasado por su lado y olía a testosterona y varón dandy.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pero menudas manolas debe hacer la cabrona.


----------



## Alan__ (12 Oct 2022)

Has visto algun pollon por las duchas?


----------



## Bye Felicia (12 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que ellas miren el móvil y se hagan selfies tiene un pase
> 
> Pero los tíos, o están grabando vídeos de las tías para hacerse la paja en casa o no se entiende que coño hacen con el móvil en el gimnasio



Dijo el posturitas


----------



## Cathar (12 Oct 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> tu no tienes ni puta idea



claro, claro....nos echamos unas risas.


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Y otra gran ventaja que tiene es que puedes entrenar a la hora que te de la gana.A mi los días de sol que me toca remar de tarde me gusta aprovechar la mañana,ya que por mi zona llueve bastante,además que vivo en un pueblo pequeño donde el único gimnasio que hay es el municipal.Llego de remar y puedo entrenar a las 11 de la noche tranquilamente y sin esperas,ni música reguetonera,ni pases coronacirco,ni sudores de otros ni pollas en vinagre.



Lo del reguetón a algunos os tiene realmente traumatizados. Yo me he apuntado a uno ahora donde con la aplicación del gym la gente puede poner la música de todo el gym.  



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que ellas miren el móvil y se hagan selfies tiene un pase
> 
> Pero los tíos, o están grabando vídeos de las tías para hacerse la paja en casa o no se entiende que coño hacen con el móvil en el gimnasio



Hombre a ver lo del móvil puede tener su utilidad. Yo me lo llevo para apuntar las nuevas marcas e ir controlando lo que hago en cada ejercicio. No me voy a aprender de memoria los pesos de cada ejercicio que hago. Otro tema es que no te deje centrarte en el entreno.


----------



## Antisocialista (12 Oct 2022)

Barra para dominadas para brazo y torso (colgar sogas por los árboles y trepar es una opción lonchafinista para quien tenga patio) y mochila con algo de peso (si son libros comunistas matamos dos pájaros de un tiro) para sentadillas y estocadas. Diez o quince sprints al menos una vez por semana con unos 30 o 40 minutos de trote ligero o saltar la cuerda en algún parque cercano. De nada


----------



## piobaroja (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Vives en los 80???



Por?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Oct 2022)

En los ginasios sólo hay drojadictos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Espera espera, que andar si mejora cardio y quemas un 65% de las calorías que quemarias corriendo en el mismo recorrido, eso a paso moderado que no lento.
> 
> Andar 1,5/2 horas día a buen ritmo es un ejercicio cojonudo y no hay lesiones ni desgaste prematuro.



Me lo recomendó la neumóloga y tiene razón

Desde que me hago mis paseos, a horas de temperatura moderada (por la noche en verano, por el día en otoño/invierno) he mejorado mucho la capacidad pulmonar 

Y encima, de tanto en tanto me llevo para casa alguna cosa para mis colecciones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> En los ginasios sólo hay drojadictos.



Y maricones 

Mayo, no te veo la jeringa así que debes ser maricón


----------



## Albtd43 (12 Oct 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo, el deporte es una obligacion y hay que hacerlo aunque no te guste.
> 
> Si no cuidas de tu salud es tu eleccion pero yo creo que es una eleccion equivocada, y respeto a quien no lo haga por educacion, pero en mi fuero interno siento un profundo desprecio por quienes son irresponsables con su cuerpo
> 
> Aqui puedo ser sincero,



Hay una relación directa entre el nivel de testosterona y el nivel de disfrute ante una actividad física. Un hombre con un elevado nivel de T, disfruta realizando esfuerzo físico intenso, entre más T, más disfrute a mayor intensidad. Hombres con una baja T, no disfrutan, sufren o directamente odian realizar una actividad física intensa.

Para los que necesiten estudios que avalen, hay cientos, los que no crean en estudios, tienen la teoría de la evolución, si tampoco creen en eso pues que sepan que Dios tiene favoritos, y si no te gusta hacer ejercicio físico tú no eres uno de ellos. No hay nada más cristiano en esta vida que coger un peso y cargar con él, pues es lo que predica el Cristianismo y fue lo último que hizo Cristo antes de morir.


----------



## Chicho Ibáñez Serrador (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



Esa mierda jode las articulaciones y la espalda, en 20 años hablamos.


----------



## R_Madrid (12 Oct 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Hay una relación directa entre el nivel de testosterona y el nivel de disfrute ante una actividad física. Un hombre con un elevado nivel de T, disfruta realizando esfuerzo físico intenso, entre más T, más disfrute a mayor intensidad. Hombres con una baja T, no disfrutan, sufren o directamente odian realizar una actividad física intensa.
> 
> Para los que necesiten estudios que avalen, hay cientos, los que no crean en estudios, tienen la teoría de la evolución, si tampoco creen en eso pues que sepan que Dios tiene favoritos, y si no te gusta hacer ejercicio físico tú no eres uno de ellos. No hay nada más cristiano en esta vida que coger un peso y cargar con él, pues es lo que predica el Cristianismo y fue lo último que hizo Cristo antes de morir.



bueno yo estoy en un punto intermedio, disfruto mas de otras cosas y por eso me cuesta esfuerzo priorizarlo

pero cuando era un inconsciente no lo hacia

cobre consciencia y ahora lo hago

hay gente que se niega a cobrar consciencia por comodidad


----------



## Tenderheart (12 Oct 2022)

Al que voy yo mas que un gimnasio parece un mostrador de carne. Las tías van sin sujetador marcando pezones y con los leggins bien apretados marcando cameltoe.


----------



## nate (12 Oct 2022)

El crossfit es pasional, o te encanta o lo odias. En mi caso lo primero. Peeeeero.... hay un problema de base. Los entrenadores (o coaches en idioma crossfitero). Si, señores, los entrenadores son la pieza clave. Si son buenos, saben guiarte para mejorar en LA TÉCNICA y se preocupan de que no te lesiones... bien. El problema es que hay muchos entrenadores que son una puta mierda.. que les da igual como entrenes, que miran a otro lado si la técnica o el peso es erróneo par ti y tus circunstancias, que se olvidan de un día para otro que le dijiste que tenías una lesión... osea.. que pasan tres kilos. Y claro eso se traduce en.... LESIÓN Y MAS LESIÓN. 

Crossfit y coaches van de la mano. A la hora de empezar en un box... SIEMPRE SIEMPRE pon a prueba al que esta allí de coach. Observale, espiale, fíjate como te contesta a tus preguntas, como corrige a otros, como busca alternativas de ejercicios o no lo hace.... si es un mierda, olvídate de ese box. Terminarás lesionado. Advertido estás.


----------



## sada (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Lo de tías mazadas y masculinizadas sí que es algo que observo. A qué es debido?


----------



## Cathar (12 Oct 2022)

Echamos más risas...
No tengo el cuerpo mazado, ni es nada natural. En mi opinión. Y que cada uno haga lo que crea, estar sano es lo primero.
Pero con eso de las rusas....bueno, lo dejamos. La frivolidad femenina es cosa de España y también en Francia, ya menos o quizás Italia, pero en Rusia una mujer valora muchísimas cosas más, como la familia y la masculinidad. De todas formas coincido contigo, que un mínimo de presencia has de tener, pero para eso, no creo haga falta gimnasio.


----------



## bocadRillo (12 Oct 2022)

Con lo fácil que es salir al campo y echar unas carrerillas, escuchando tu musiquita y pasando del personal...
Pero claro, ahora lo que se lleva es hincharse como si te hubieran metido una bomba de aire por el culo.


----------



## Julianillo (12 Oct 2022)

Chicho Ibáñez Serrador dijo:


> Esa mierda jode las articulaciones y la espalda, en 20 años hablamos.



Pues mira te cuento que yo el primer día que entré en el Box lo primero que dije al Coach es que tenía dos hernias discales y que estaba muy limitado y que prácticamente venía casi de oyente a hacer lo que pudiese.

Hoy en día mi lumbalgia tras un año ha mejorado muchísimo, Y mi rodillas también, tengo una condromalacia rotuliana a que me molestaba bastante y prácticamente ha desaparecido y eso que hay mucho trabajo de sentadillas profunda con peso.

Si no hubiese beneficios yo sería el primero que lo dejaría pero me encuentro súper bien, cosas que me parecían totalmente imposibles para mi edad de 54 años como hacer el pino saltar al cajón o hacer un muscle up con gomas me parecían algo de las películas. Y que era algo de la gente joven y que evidentemente yo podría hacer adaptaciones pero jamás podría conseguir nada así.

Recuerdo el primer día que mandaron hacer burpees que apenas hacía cuatro o cinco y me explotaba el corazón, hoy en día aunque mi nivel cardiovascular evidentemente no puede competir con un tío de 20 años he mejorado mucho.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Y otra gran ventaja que tiene es que puedes entrenar a la hora que te de la gana.A mi los días de sol que me toca remar de tarde me gusta aprovechar la mañana,ya que por mi zona llueve bastante,además que vivo en un pueblo pequeño donde el único gimnasio que hay es el municipal.Llego de remar y puedo entrenar a las 11 de la noche tranquilamente y sin esperas,ni música reguetonera,ni pases coronacirco,ni sudores de otros ni pollas en vinagre.



Ese es el tema. 
Lo unico que echo de menos de no ir al gym fuera y tenerlo en casa, es el no ver alguna buena jamelga moviendo el cucu. Other than that, todo son ventajas


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 Oct 2022)

Una pena la verdad , ahora los gymnasios cada vez mas parecen una discoteca


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



100 putos euros al mes... Me gustaría saber la ciudad o que incluye, porque aquí la media son 50€ y ya es caro
Supongo que las clases te las dará Chris Hemsworth y garantizará resultados


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Yo también me monte el gym en el garaje de casa y es lo mejor que pude hacer.Pille 4 tubos cuadrados de 3mm de grosor (eso lo aguanta todo) y con la máquina de soldar de electrodos me hice una jaula de puta madre.Aparte compre los discos y banco del decarton pero de segunda mano(también pensé en hacerlos yo,pero me salía parecido de precio y no me iba a complicar la vida).Con el material que me sobró me hice una barra hexagonal para peso muerto.Tengo colgado el saco de 1,80 más una speed ball y hoy me ha llegado el muñeco de grappling el cual voy a rellenar ahora,ya que he empezado al judo de nuevo y siendo todavía cinturón amarillo,hay muchas llaves en las que cometo fallos.Iba a poner foto pero me dice que el archivo es demasiado grande, @calopez que pasa?



La barra hexagonal para peso muerto es una caña. Yo tengo una.

170 kilos hice el otro día.

Pero estuve con dolores varios días. Sobre todo los trapecios.

Pero a partir de ahí ganas mucha fuerza


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Pues como ya llevo una base de hierros de varios años tengo los tendones y los músculos bastante hechos, se lesionan los que quieren ir muy deprisa , como deporte es total , yo he mejorado mucho , y socializas con gente de calidad , llevo más de un año y casi sin molestias salvo que cuando se me abren los callos estoy varios días jodido



Puede ser que si ya estás fuerte no te lesiones. Pero tú que ya sabes hacer pesas reconoce que es una puta locura lo que hacen.

Es comprar papeletas y papeletas para acabar bien jodido.

Hasta el fundador no para de decir que el CrossFit te puede matar.

Lo de follar con las tías.no me lo ha Ia planteado. La verdad


----------



## Furymundo (12 Oct 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Las mujeres que hacen body building tienen el cliroris como una nuez y suelen tener bastante libido.



cuentanos la parte interesante
que una te metio el clitoris por el culo.


----------



## Julianillo (12 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Puede ser que si ya estás fuerte no te lesiones. Pero tú que ya sabes hacer pesas reconoce que es una puta locura lo que hacen.
> 
> Es comprar papeletas y papeletas para acabar bien jodido.
> 
> ...



Y cuando vas a una clase haces lo que puedes hacer, es decir, en Crossfit, hay varios ejercicios gimnásticos estrella que, diciéndolo en castellano, serían subirse a la barra , anillas 
Y todo un elenco de ejercicios de halterofilia todos los ejercicios se adaptan y tú haces lo que estás preparado para hacer de una manera segura y sin lesionarte


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> Lo de tías mazadas y masculinizadas sí que es algo que observo. A qué es debido?



Serán españolas.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (12 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> La barra hexagonal para peso muerto es una caña. Yo tengo una.
> 
> 170 kilos hice el otro día.
> 
> ...



Esta es la barra hexagonal que me hice, (sabía que tenía una imagen que me dejó subir una vez al foro) aunque en esta foto está aún sin pintar,lo malo que en la parte donde pongo los discos se va la pintura por el roce y se está oxidando un poco.De momento le he metido 120 + 21 que pesa la propia barra y aguanta de puta madre,viene muy bien para remos también.


----------



## 999999999 (12 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre a ver lo del móvil puede tener su utilidad. Yo me lo llevo para apuntar las nuevas marcas e ir controlando lo que hago en cada ejercicio. No me voy a aprender de memoria los pesos de cada ejercicio que hago. Otro tema es que no te deje centrarte en el entreno.



Libreta y boli, de toda la vida

El móvil se queda en casa


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Libreta y boli, de toda la vida
> 
> El móvil se queda en casa



El otro día vi a un jovenzuelo con la libreta.


----------



## Khazario (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...




Ni idea de lo que hablas. Tengo mi propio gimnasio


----------



## 999999999 (12 Oct 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es salir al campo y echar unas carrerillas, escuchando tu musiquita y pasando del personal...
> Pero claro, ahora lo que se lleva es hincharse como si te hubieran metido una bomba de aire por el culo.



Y te queda el cuerpo típico de mierda de runner


----------



## 999999999 (12 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> La barra hexagonal para peso muerto es una caña. Yo tengo una.
> 
> 170 kilos hice el otro día.
> 
> ...



Porque tiras de brazos, en lugar de con las piernas... (te encoges de hombros para tirar más)

Sigue así y te joderás pero bien


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Oct 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Porque tiras de brazos, en lugar de con las piernas... (te encoges de hombros para tirar más)
> 
> Sigue así y te joderás pero bien



No es eso . Pero gracias.

Es que con tanto peso los trapecios tienen que sujetar los brazos/hombros y punto.

Con pesos más bajos no se quejan.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (12 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Por todas esas razones que dices, desde que me monte el gimnasio en casa por Amazon (y por cuatro duros que estan mas que amortizados), no piso un puto gimnasio desde la pandemia y encantadisimo oiga, lo mejor que he hecho en mucho tiempo...



Que pillaste ?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Oct 2022)

Gym casero y huerta MANDAN.

Con unas barras de ferralla gruesas y un poco de hormigón te haces tus propios bártulos y no tienes que andar viendo el careto a las guarras, maricones, mongolos y SUVnormales que pueblan los gimnasios de este país y mucho menos compartiendo ducha con semejante escoria tironucable.


----------



## 999999999 (12 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> No es eso . Pero gracias.
> 
> Es que con tanto peso los trapecios tienen que sujetar los brazos/hombros y punto.
> 
> Con pesos más bajos no se quejan.



Con pesos más bajos no tiras de brazos.

Mírate en el espejo y verás


----------



## pepetemete (12 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



COn 40 millones de vacuñados...que esperabas?


----------



## javac (12 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Andar solo sirve para pasear, hamijo, no cuenta como deporte. Andando ni vas a muscular, ni vas a mejorar el cardio ni mucho menos vas a adelgazar...



Aburrido estoy de ir al monte con fulanos de gimnasio que no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
Tanto gym y luego no son capaces de hacer una rutilla de 15 km.
Me sale más a cuenta mis compañeros de 70 años que los chavales del gimnasio

Ponte un par de horas al 5% de rampa a 6 Km por hora y veamos si andar es un ejercicio saludable o no


----------



## cuñado de bar (13 Oct 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no estoy muy de acuerdo...
> 
> *¿miro el móvil entre serie y serie?, pues sí... pero ¿qué quieres que haga?... más que si miro el móvil fíjate en si no estoy a punto de echar el hígado por la boca... si no parece que estoy "rascándome los huevos"... eso es culpa de no tener un compañero de entrenamiento por culpa de mi horario...*
> 
> ...



Tú mismo te respondes. Es de mala educación hacer algo y estar abstraído en otras cosas. Pero el problema es que tú y el resto sois adictos 100% al móvil. Ni haciendo ejercicio podéis desconectar. Yo el móvil lo dejaba dentro de la taquilla. Hace 10 años o más, no se estilaba el puto móvil en la sala. Que normalmente es para mirar la mierda de whastapp. No cosas del trabajo.

A lo último te doy la razón. Cada vez hay menos barras. Al que iba hace tiempo quitaron la máquina de gemelo, para meter otra elíptica. Los gimnasios ya no son lo que eran. Sólo quieren volumen de gente y hoy en día se consigue trayendo a instagrameros y demás posturetas. Pero no es culpa únicamente de los gimnasios. Es que la sociedad ha cambiado para peor.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (13 Oct 2022)

A mi lo que me molesta del gimnasio es la gente que va a "ponerse grande" pero luego físicamente son un bodrio. No tienen control sobre su cuerpo, no tienen resistencia, ni siquiera tienen explosividad (quien la tiene, ya la tenia de antes). Solo van a lo estética, y ni eso, porque acaban con cuerpos desproporcionados y además, lo más importante siempre será la cara.

Yo voy al gimnasio porque me encanta hacer deporte, estéticamente solo me preocupaba los primeros 6 meses, cuando era un palillo, ahora voy a pasar el rato, a desconectar, haciendo deporte, pero voy a jugar a fútbol, basket, a correr, voy por la montaña. Es más, voy más al gimnasio para tener un buen perfil hormonal que por estar "grande".

Cuando voy a la sala de pesas, me da una vergüenza ajena brutal el ambiente de cuñado, están siempre los mismos fracasados haciendo la misma mierda día sí día también, y antes el gimnasio era sinónimo de nobleza y superación personal, pero como con todas las modas, lo que me ea la sensación que se ha llenado de los mismos fracasados que antes iban sl bar, ahora van al gimnasio, porque claro, tienen que subir sus fotos de mierda a Instagram, que antes no existía. Todo muy superficial, absurdo, muchos van con ese aire de superioridad, se hacen fotos narcisistas en el espejo, como si fueran únicos, cuando son un grano más de arena en ese sitio.

El gimnasio no es superación personal a menos que seas un culturista de verdad, el gimnasio es un remplazo moderno a la actividad física de alta intensidad, pero la gente no se hace a sí misma en un gimnasio, sino arremangandose y currando de verdad, no haciendo press banca continuo. 

A mi el entrenamiento tradicional de gimnasio cuñadil me aburre extremadamente, no le veo la gracia, es solo ego, y además estar encerrado en un sitio es agobiante. Prefiero mil veces el entrenamiento híbrido pesas y peso corporal, basado en el arte del dominio corporal, la gimnasia, o el entrenamiento enfocado en la mejora de la explosividad para deportes como fútbol o baloncesto.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (13 Oct 2022)

javac dijo:


> Aburrido estoy de ir al monte con fulanos de gimnasio que no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> Tanto gym y luego no son capaces de hacer una rutilla de 15 km.
> Me sale más a cuenta mis compañeros de 70 años que los chavales del gimnasio
> 
> Ponte un par de horas al 5% de rampa a 6 Km por hora y veamos si andar es un ejercicio saludable o no



Es lamentable, tienen físicos de cartón piedra, visuales, pero no aguantan nada.


----------



## cuñado de bar (13 Oct 2022)

javac dijo:


> Aburrido estoy de ir al monte con fulanos de gimnasio que no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> Tanto gym y luego no son capaces de hacer una rutilla de 15 km.
> Me sale más a cuenta mis compañeros de 70 años que los chavales del gimnasio
> 
> Ponte un par de horas al 5% de rampa a 6 Km por hora y veamos si andar es un ejercicio saludable o no



Ni un par de horas. En 2-3 kilómetros subiendo esa cuesta rápido, te salen unas agujetas brutales en las espinillas (tibial anterior). Para el que le gusta eso y es algo postureta, existe esto:







Que trabaja también los brazos. Aquí parece que si no corres como en triatlón, lo demás es mierda. Mucha gente por edad o lesiones, no puede correr como un futbolista. Pero andando rápido y sobre todo en desniveles, sudas bastante. Lo que ocurre es que hay que darle mucho más tiempo y no todo el mundo se puede permitir tanto tiempo libre para quemar las calorias necesarias. Con la bici suele ocurrir lo mismo.

Pero creo que es mucho mejor ir por el monte oliendo a naturaleza, que meterse en un antro lleno de inmaduros y empoderadas.


----------



## DarkNight (13 Oct 2022)

Comprate unas pesas y entrena tu casa, cuñao


----------



## Ederall (13 Oct 2022)

richelieu dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. En mi gimnasio hay una mazada que es mas viril que senanconnery.
> Esta mañana he pasado por su lado y olía a testosterona y varón dandy.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Si es mujer se dice que huele a varón LAnDY, para no ofender


----------



## 999999999 (13 Oct 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> A mi el entrenamiento tradicional de gimnasio cuñadil me aburre extremadamente, no le veo la gracia, es solo ego, y además estar encerrado en un sitio es agobiante. Prefiero mil veces el entrenamiento híbrido pesas y peso corporal, basado en el arte del dominio corporal, la gimnasia, o el entrenamiento enfocado en la mejora de la explosividad para deportes como fútbol o baloncesto.



Respeta a los demás y deja de decir chorradas....

P.d.: Tener un "buen perfil hormonal" dice...
Dejar de ser un palo, en 6 meses   
Tú eres el típico hiperactivo cuerpopalo que desprecia a todo el que no hace calistenia y triatlón como tú, porque está más cuadrado.

Vete ATPC!

P.d.: Y te lo dice alguien que lleva 30 años de gym y va a entrenar y suda de lo que haga o no el resto. Entrena, calla y respeta.


----------



## 999999999 (13 Oct 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Es lamentable, tienen físicos de cartón piedra, visuales, pero no aguantan nada.



Rutas de 20 km con mas de 1.000 m de desnivel y me río de ti.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



no sabia yo como se llamaba a esta forma de hacer el ridiculo. al lado de mi curre hay un gimnasio de estos y la verdad no entiendo como tios y tias a las 12 de la mañana un dia laborable se pasan la mañana haciendo el ridiculo por la calle cargando ruedas o sacos de arena, digo yo que mejor se metan en una obra de peones y al menos les pagan, eso o se vienen conmigo al huerto que siempre viene bien una mano.


----------



## Maedhros (13 Oct 2022)

Pues mi gimnasio es de los más "mainstream" y tías mazadas veo a pocas la verdad. Hay varias con culazo y abdominales en la sala de musculación pero ninguna que se haya pasado de frenada.

Los tíos pues bueno, eso siempre ha sido así. Hay gente normal pero la mayoría son jhonnys pollatatuada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Oct 2022)

Tías en mallas en el gimnasio: auténtica salud.

No sabéis vivir.


----------



## HvK (13 Oct 2022)

El gimnasio, bien hecho y sin obsesionarse, es la salud. Y por supuesto sin ciclarse e incluso a la larga prescindiendo también de batidos de proteínas, creatina etcétera, que sin ser tan malas como las dronjas, no dejan de ser también mierda que le metes a tu organismo, y que encima no son en absoluto necesarias para tener un buen cuerpo atlético, fibrado, definido y hasta moderadamente mazado. Y sin lesiones. Ahora,eso sí no te vas a poner como los gorilas adefésicos drogados que compiten, pero ni puta falta que hace.

Tengo mejor cuerpo yo ahora con 46, no ya que el 99,99% de los chavalines en su conjunto, sino también que el 99% de los criajos que van al gym a hacer muchos de ellos el ganso y pavonearse, y por supuesto mucho mejor cuerpo que yo mismo hace 20 años.

En el gim tienes que centrarte en lo tuyo, eso sí, mejor incluso con auriculares escuchando música o podcasts y observando y riéndote de payasetes y de fantasmillas whatsappeadores e instagrameros.


----------



## Marvelita (13 Oct 2022)

Los gyms de barrio no ganan como para renovar maquinaria; facilmente tienen maquinas, pesas y discos de los 80; las bicis mas de lo mismo y las cintas de correr igual.

Los nuevos gyms en tema maquinas y tal creo que sobreviviran mejor y en precios se comen a los de barrio; otra cosa es que el gym de barrio te quede a 2 minutos y el grande a 5 en coche.

Realmente por eso los "box" estan triunfando, porque con unas barras, unos discos, unas mancuernas, un suelo de goma y una estructura de dominadas tienes un negocio redondo. Cobras el doble y la gente como mucho va una hora al dia.

Yo realmente si pudiera me montaba mi "box" en casa; ni bancos necesito porque ahora le dos a los dips y los presses los hago de pie o tipo floor para proteger los hombros. Para cardio la comba o una bici de spinning. Solo necesito un chalet.


----------



## backwardsman (13 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Partiendo de que ir al gimnasio a hacer ejercicio voluntariamente, pagando por ello, y restandote tiempo de vida es de subnormales, pues qué quieres que te diga? 

A contar repeticiones como subnormales


----------



## backwardsman (13 Oct 2022)

Los que van a crossfit ya son otro nivel de subnormalidad más profundo.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (13 Oct 2022)

Para mi un gimnasio es esto:







Lo de ahora son clubs sociales del postureo.


----------



## esforzado (13 Oct 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Tú mismo te respondes. *Es de mala educación hacer algo y estar abstraído en otras cosas.* Pero el problema es que tú y el resto sois adictos 100% al móvil. Ni haciendo ejercicio podéis desconectar. Yo el móvil lo dejaba dentro de la taquilla. Hace 10 años o más, no se estilaba el puto móvil en la sala. Que normalmente es para mirar la mierda de whastapp. No cosas del trabajo.
> 
> A lo último te doy la razón. Cada vez hay menos barras. Al que iba hace tiempo quitaron la máquina de gemelo, para meter otra elíptica. Los gimnasios ya no son lo que eran. Sólo quieren volumen de gente y hoy en día se consigue trayendo a instagrameros y demás posturetas. Pero no es culpa únicamente de los gimnasios. Es que la sociedad ha cambiado para peor.



¿de mala educación hacia quién?... si yo entreno en solitario... 

será de mala educación que el móvil esté haciendo ruido en todo caso (los demás no tienen por qué oír tus vídeos o tu música)... o será de mala educación estar con alguien y hacerle más caso al móvil que a él...

existe un grave problema de adicción a la pantalla... muy cierto... yo no me incluyo dentro de tal cosa, pues le tengo un asco tremendo al uso lúdico del móvil, de internet, de las redes sociales, o de cualquiera de esas modernidades... de hecho, salvo burbuja y fp, ningún contacto tengo con esas cosas...

eso sí yo tengo que estar localizable y conectable en todo momento... lo de dejar el móvil en la taquilla no me es factible...


----------



## JyQ (13 Oct 2022)

Pues no sé a qué gimnasio vas, yo en el mío que es en un barrio humilede suelo ver mucho de esto (dentro de las normalitas)







A veces también se ve algo de este estilo:


----------



## esBlackpill.com (13 Oct 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Respeta a los demás y deja de decir chorradas....
> 
> P.d.: Tener un "buen perfil hormonal" dice...
> Dejar de ser un palo, en 6 meses
> ...



Pensaré lo que me salga de los cojones. Pero me cuesta respetar a alguien que se tira la mitad de su vida "entrenando" y no puede ni correr 5 segundos o apenas puede hacer una dominada.

Que me digas cuerpopalo ya demuestra de que pierna cojeas bobo.

Que te hayas dado por aludido también, porque he dicho claramente que no me meto con la gente que entrena de verdad sea lo que sea.


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Oct 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el compañero.
Lo de las tías mazadas y pasadas de rosca en cuanto a musculación y definición....pues qué decir me parecen un auténtico horror, totalmente antifemeninas... para mi una mujer a de ser delicada, femenina y con sutileza, no machos con coleta. 
En cuanto a tatuados , que no han pisado un barrio chungo en su puta vida diría que el 95%, cierto que quien ha tenido una vida "complicada" y ha tenido que lidiar con la calle ( ostias, trapis, marrones... ) pues se le nota a la legua. 

Verás luego en las artes marciales , que llegan los flipadillos y en 3 -4 meses dicen que ellos se van a subir a hacer una velada....   momento en el que yo pienso " ayyyy dios mio! dame de nuevo esa inocencia de juventud , esa energía que da la inexperiencia... " a alguno que me ha caído bien y que le he visto verde...me lo he subido al ring para "mostrarle" que no esta apto para nada ....sin ser yo absolutamente nadie en esto del muay thai, simplemente alguien que cogió ese deporte por no estar todo el día haciendo repes y metiendo pesos en la sala de musculación.

Es un ecosistema en si mismo esto de los Gym. 
Sinceramente veo mas efectivo una hora de calisteína en el parque con los amiguetes que 4-5 horas en el gym posturitas haciendo que levantas algo mas que el móvil. 

Lo de las tías y su zorreo en los gyms pues ya da para otro hilo entero, muchas con sólo 20 años ya estan llenas de celulitis que ni las mallas apretadas la disimula.


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Oct 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Pues no sé a qué gimnasio vas, yo en el mío que es en un barrio humilede suelo ver mucho de esto (dentro de las normalitas)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225633
> 
> ...



La segunda para mi gusto esta pasada de vueltas...


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Oct 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no estoy muy de acuerdo...
> 
> *¿miro el móvil entre serie y serie?, pues sí... pero ¿qué quieres que haga?... más que si miro el móvil fíjate en si no estoy a punto de echar el hígado por la boca... si no parece que estoy "rascándome los huevos"... eso es culpa de no tener un compañero de entrenamiento por culpa de mi horario...*
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Oct 2022)

opilano dijo:


> El crossfit es para deficientes funcionales que son incapaces de organizar rutinas de manera autónoma y eficiente. No eres especial, eres un borrego mas.



El crossfit es una mierda, dónde se hacen la mayoría de los ejercicios SIN CONTROL simplemente al grito marcial del cliclado de turno con curso de monitor de CCC, he visto mas lesionados por el crossfit que por 20 años de artes marciales y pesas old school.


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> La verdad es que creerse superiores a alguien que practica Muay Thai, o Jiujitsu bien entrenado, porque pagan 100 euros por levantar pesas en un ambiente sectáreo es de hacérselo mirar. Además que eso ya existía, eran los gimnasios de pijos.



Yo llevo 20 años levantando hierro ( ojo con fines funcionales no de ponerme como un levantador de pesas ) y Muay thai hace la auténtica salud. 
Hubo una época que a eso le metía 8-10 km al día de correr... pero las rodillas hace tiempo me han dicho...baja ritmo y ahora salgo de vez en cuando a correr 2-3 veces en semana. 
Fisicamente no me siento ya como cuando tenía 23 -24 años.... pero ojo que le soplo unas ostias a mis 44 años a cualquiera que se me ponga delante. 

P.D: como anecdota os contaré q la ultima vez q sali a tomar algo , fuimos a un garito en que tuvimos que esperar cola, eramos los primeros y justo estaba yo al lado del portero oficial, y la peña me daba el DNI a mi en vez de al portero....jajajajajaaa 
Cuando pasó eso , me dijo el portero mirándome desde abajo : " anda pasad" jajajajajaaa


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (13 Oct 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con el compañero.
> Lo de las tías mazadas y pasadas de rosca en cuanto a musculación y definición....pues qué decir me parecen un auténtico horror, totalmente antifemeninas... para mi una mujer a de ser delicada, femenina y con sutileza, no machos con coleta.
> En cuanto a tatuados , que no han pisado un barrio chungo en su puta vida diría que el 95%, cierto que quien ha tenido una vida "complicada" y ha tenido que lidiar con la calle ( ostias, trapis, marrones... ) pues se le nota a la legua.
> 
> ...



Te daría 100000000 zankitos y serían pocos…


----------



## Jebediah (13 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...



Vaya, me esperaba otro tipo de desolación, la que se ve en el gimnasio de mi pueblo.

Petao de mañana a noche de moros, panchitos, sudsahas y demás. Todos evidentemente con entrada gratis y duchas que parecen saunas y lugares de encuentro. La mayoría sin toalla e incluso algunos sin zapatillas. Nos hartamos en su día en indicarles que había que cumplir una sería de reglas de higiene mínima pero no sirve de nada, no va con ellos. La dirección tampoco parece estar por la labor o tiene las manos atadas, así que, adiós muy buenas. Menudo panorama.

Como puedes imaginar, tu _desolación _me parece un puto chiste ante semejante situación. Qué cojones me va a importar que alguien lleve tatuajes, sea un pringao o esté mirando el móvil. En fin.


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Oct 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Y te queda el cuerpo típico de mierda de runner



en todo caso, corredorA
Gracias por preocuparte de todas formas


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Oct 2022)

Habla un tio que llega a casa y escribe una parrafada en este pozo inmundo.


----------



## perrosno (13 Oct 2022)

David LLoyd o Reebok Sports Club manda, si vais a gimnasios escoria, sólo veréis escoria.


----------



## 999999999 (13 Oct 2022)

backwardsman dijo:


> Partiendo de que ir al gimnasio a hacer ejercicio voluntariamente, pagando por ello, y restandote tiempo de vida es de subnormales, pues qué quieres que te diga?
> 
> A contar repeticiones como subnormales



MIERDA CUERPOESCOMBRO DETECTED


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Oct 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Un moronegro lo tiene chupao para cometer todo tipo de fechorías. Quienes no son viejos o mujeres, son adictos al móvil, lo cual otorga a la moronegrada una ventaja táctica muy grande sin contar la ventaja numérica que puedan tener o su infinita mayor determinación para llevar a cabo su acción delictiva que la de la víctima para evitarla.



La principal ventaja que tienen es que están predispuestos a la pelea desde el minuto 1. Los españoles son unos cagones de mierda y nos están comiendo la tostada los moronegros


----------



## marvinhess (13 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Iba a poner foto pero me dice que el archivo es demasiado grande, @calopez que pasa?



Que no cabe tu biceps en el foro, crack.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (13 Oct 2022)

marvinhess dijo:


> Que no cabe tu biceps en el foro, crack.



Al igual que tu comprensión lectora,maquinon.


----------



## marvinhess (13 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Al igual que tu comprensión lectora,maquinon.



Ni una broma se puede hacer ya en el foro, que piel más fina...


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (13 Oct 2022)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ni una broma se puede hacer ya en el foro, que piel más fina...



Aquí es que ya no se sabe cuándo te bromean o cuando están atacando gratuitamente.Mis disculpas.


----------



## Murnau (13 Oct 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Yo llevo 20 años levantando hierro ( ojo con fines funcionales no de ponerme como un levantador de pesas ) y Muay thai hace la auténtica salud.
> Hubo una época que a eso le metía 8-10 km al día de correr... pero las rodillas hace tiempo me han dicho...baja ritmo y ahora salgo de vez en cuando a correr 2-3 veces en semana.
> Fisicamente no me siento ya como cuando tenía 23 -24 años.... pero ojo que le soplo unas ostias a mis 44 años a cualquiera que se me ponga delante.
> 
> ...



También me ha gustado levantar hierro desde hace casi los mismos años, intentando buscar un equilibrio para no volverme lento, harto complicado. Al final tiras más hacia un lado o hacia otro. Teniendo claro que las pesas, aunque me gustaran, eran un medio para un fin, no un fin en sí mismas. Igual que salía a correr con 14 años, cuando nadie lo hacía, salvo alguno. La mayoría de gente o levanta pesas, o va a correr como nueva religión, o lo que sea, pero parecen más bien adeptos a algo. Y ya escuchar a una pava hablarme de chorradas como aerocombat, ya me parecía surrealista.

Muy buena la anécdota.


----------



## Murnau (13 Oct 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> El crossfit es una mierda, dónde se hacen la mayoría de los ejercicios SIN CONTROL simplemente al grito marcial del cliclado de turno con curso de monitor de CCC, he visto mas lesionados por el crossfit que por 20 años de artes marciales y pesas old school.



Me estaba acordando de una anécdota. Me parece que el surgimiento de esto, lo puedo seguir hasta 2008 o 2009, recuerdo perfectamente que toda la ciudad se llenó de vallas publicitarias de las grandes, de las que valen pasta. El maestro del gimnasio, que a su vez era licenciado en educación física, dijo que detrás del palabro rimbombante, y semejante despliegue de medios debía haber una gran multinacional, cuando todavía no tenían un solo alumno, o más bien socio, ni habían abierto ningún local. Ya se anunciaban con grandes vallas publicitarias. Supongo que toda la ristra de palabras estúpidas llegaron después, la borregada estaba lista para ello. Todavía me acuerdo las risas que nos echábamos inventando estupideces que podíamos escuchar en el futuro: que si tango-combat, salsa-boxing, bachata-jitsu, y toda una serie de gilipolleces a cada cual más ridícula.


----------



## esforzado (13 Oct 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> no estoy muy de acuerdo...
> 
> *¿miro el móvil entre serie y serie?, pues sí... pero ¿qué quieres que haga?... más que si miro el móvil fíjate en si no estoy a punto de echar el hígado por la boca... si no parece que estoy "rascándome los huevos"... eso es culpa de no tener un compañero de entrenamiento por culpa de mi horario...*
> 
> ...



debéis pasar de la gente... y desde luego de mí... yo no le digo a nadie que haga superseries, o autocarga, o la técnica de la grulla... ni me preocupa que se esté follando a sí mismo en el espejo o mirando el móvil... entrena como te dé la gana y descansa entre series como te dé la gana también...

tema aparte es no causarle perjuicio a nadie... como no llevar toalla... o estar haciendo ruido... pero eso incluye estarle acosando con la mirada a ver si entrena a tu gusto, o tiene la mancuerna que tú necesitas...


----------



## Deusvult93 (13 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> EN UN MUNICIPAL TB. PUEDE HABER UN EQUIPO DE WATERPOLO QUE TE HAGAN QUEDAR COMO UN MISERABLE INSECTO A TI A TODOS TUS COLEGAS. YO VOY A UNA INSTALACIÓN MUNICIPAL Y ENTRENAN UNO DE LOS MEJORES EQUIPOS DE WATERPOLO CON BESTIAS CON ARMARIOS ROPEROS EMPOTRADOS SE DESCOJONARÍAN DE TI Y TUS AMIGOS, TU COMENTARIO DENOTA QUE VIVES EN LA MESETA DEL HAMBRE, AMIJO.


----------



## Cathar (13 Oct 2022)

No, ahí te equivocas y la muestra la tienes en el tipo de sociedad que nos rodea. Mujeres y hombres, pero sobre todo mujeres están siendo bombardeadas, para cambiar de "amo". Es ahora el patrón que le dicta lo que ha de hacer y a las horas que ha de presentarse, tenga o no familia, mejor que no tenga niños. 
Al igual y lo ves en las fotografías de principios de siglo, donde no hacía falta gimnasio para estar delgado.

La selección natural, es buscarse pareja para procrear. Y lo disfrazaremos de mil formas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (13 Oct 2022)

javac dijo:


> Aburrido estoy de ir al monte con fulanos de gimnasio que no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> Tanto gym y luego no son capaces de hacer una rutilla de 15 km.
> Me sale más a cuenta mis compañeros de 70 años que los chavales del gimnasio
> 
> Ponte un par de horas al 5% de rampa a 6 Km por hora y veamos si andar es un ejercicio saludable o no



Hombre si es así sí....pensaba que te referias al tipico paseo de jubileta de obra...a eso tambien le llaman "caminar"


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> No, ahí te equivocas y la muestra la tienes en el tipo de sociedad que nos rodea. Mujeres y hombres, pero sobre todo mujeres están siendo bombardeadas, para cambiar de "amo". Es ahora el patrón que le dicta lo que ha de hacer y a las horas que ha de presentarse, tenga o no familia, mejor que no tenga niños.
> Al igual y lo ves en las fotografías de principios de siglo, donde no hacía falta gimnasio para estar delgado.
> 
> La selección natural, es buscarse pareja para procrear. Y lo disfrazaremos de mil formas.



SI NO TE REPRODUCES, NO SOBREVIVES.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> La principal ventaja que tienen es que están predispuestos a la pelea desde el minuto 1. Los españoles son unos cagones de mierda y nos están comiendo la tostada los moronegros



YO SOY EXTREMEÑO 1/2 GITANO Y TB. LO ESTOY. ESO SERÁN LOS MARICAS DE LOS VASCOS Y CATALANES.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> David LLoyd o Reebok Sports Club manda, si vais a gimnasios escoria, sólo veréis escoria.



TE HACE UNA PARTIDA EN EL DAVID LLOYD O UNAS CARRERAS EN EL CERVANTES O VER CULOS PRIETOS DE JEMBRA EN LA PISCINA?


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Pues no sé a qué gimnasio vas, yo en el mío que es en un barrio humilede suelo ver mucho de esto (dentro de las normalitas)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225633
> 
> ...



WARRILLAS HIPERGÁMICAS. ES COMO MIRAR FOTOS EN UNA REVISTA.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

javac dijo:


> Aburrido estoy de ir al monte con fulanos de gimnasio que no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> Tanto gym y luego no son capaces de hacer una rutilla de 15 km.
> Me sale más a cuenta mis compañeros de 70 años que los chavales del gimnasio
> 
> Ponte un par de horas al 5% de rampa a 6 Km por hora y veamos si andar es un ejercicio saludable o no



QUÉ BUENO EL MONTE, AMIJO. Y QUÉ ÚTIL SABER ANDAR POR EL MONTE EN CASO DE MAD MAX.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Los gyms de barrio no ganan como para renovar maquinaria; facilmente tienen maquinas, pesas y discos de los 80; las bicis mas de lo mismo y las cintas de correr igual.
> 
> Los nuevos gyms en tema maquinas y tal creo que sobreviviran mejor y en precios se comen a los de barrio; otra cosa es que el gym de barrio te quede a 2 minutos y el grande a 5 en coche.
> 
> ...



LOS GRANDES HACEN RENTING A ESCALA DE MAQUINARIA Y LA RENUEVAN POR CUATRO PERRAS CADA POCOS AÑOS.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Gym casero y huerta MANDAN.
> 
> Con unas barras de ferralla gruesas y un poco de hormigón te haces tus propios bártulos y no tienes que andar viendo el careto a las guarras, maricones, mongolos y SUVnormales que pueblan los gimnasios de este país y mucho menos compartiendo ducha con semejante escoria tironucable.
> 
> ...



MARICONES, RECOGED PATATAS Y DEJAD DE RECOGER EL JABÓN EN LAS DUCHAS DE LOS GIMNASIOS, DEGENERADOS.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> 100 putos euros al mes... Me gustaría saber la ciudad o que incluye, porque aquí la media son 50€ y ya es caro
> Supongo que las clases te las dará Chris Hemsworth y garantizará resultados



PAGAS POR LA GENTE QUE VA. EN BARCELONA LOS MUY MUY CAROS, ESPECIALMENTE LOS CLUBS DE TENNIS.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me lo recomendó la neumóloga y tiene razón
> 
> Desde que me hago mis paseos, a horas de temperatura moderada (por la noche en verano, por el día en otoño/invierno) he mejorado mucho la capacidad pulmonar
> 
> Y encima, de tanto en tanto me llevo para casa alguna cosa para mis colecciones



Lo que cuenta son las pulsaciones medias. Si te salen como 100/110, cosa que no es difícil, es un ejercicio aeróbico similar a nadar series de resistencia aeróbica.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Andar solo sirve para pasear, hamijo, no cuenta como deporte. Andando ni vas a muscular, ni vas a mejorar el cardio ni mucho menos vas a adelgazar...



POR ENCIMA DEL 50% FC MÁX SE DESARROLA LA RESISTENCIA AERÓBICA. MUSCULAS SOLO SI TE DROGAS, Y ES UN AUMENTO DEL VOLUMEN DEL SARCOPLASMA NO UN AUMENTO DE LAS FIBRAS MUSCULARES, POR ESO NO TIENE UNA TRANSFERENCIA A LA VIDA REAL. YO ME HE METIDO ENTRENAMIENTOS DE 7K NADANDO Y HE SALIDO COMO SI NO HUBIESE HECHO NADA PORQUE HE TRABAJADO A 100-110 PULSACIONES COMO SI FUESE UN PASEO ANDANDO EN TERRENO LLANO, YA QUE LA NATACIÓN ES UN DEPORTE TÉCNICO NO FÍSICO. LEVANTAS PORQUE ESTÁS FUERTE Y NO PORQUE LEVANTES ESTÁS FUERTE.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Lo es, pero no lo puedo llamar solo ejercicio, aprendes algo más que a hacer ejercicio. En los últimos gimnasios que estuve, todavía se mantenía la cuota a 25 euros. También estoy hablando que por ser un sitio donde me conocían llegué a entrenar meses sin pagar. Y otro gimnasio que estaba en un pabellón municipal, al cual fui durante años, ahí te salía la mensualidad a 15 euros, y era un muy buen entrenamiento. Pero si, también hay gimnasios caros para lo que ofrecen. En tema de judo/jiujitsu por ejemplo, es casi imprescindible tener un compañero a quien derribar para aprender.



EN WARCELONA VALEN DE 70 PAVOS PARA ARRIBA POR UN TATAMI Y PUNTO. ES PARECIO A LA NATACIÓN MÁS PRENDER TÉCNICAS QUE EJERCICIO FÍSICO.


----------



## algala (13 Oct 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> solo queda el Crossfit, 100 euros al mes para evitar toda esa escoria.
> Solo vamos la clase dominante, gente interesante educada y culta la mayoría empresarios y algunas hijas de Papa.
> 
> la purria a los gimnasios lowcost .



Buena película.

Yo los que conozco son divorciados y gordacos que quieren recuperar el tiempo perdido en 6 meses.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> ERES SUBNORMAL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LUMPEN, VETE A UN DAVID LLOYD A VER QUE VES O A UN CLUB DE TENNIS, ESCORIA. NO TE CREAS LA MIERDA QUE LEAS POR AHÍ. TRAEME UN CAFÉ ESCORIA LUMPEN, JODER COMO ESTÁ EL SERVICIO!


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> Buena película.
> 
> Yo los que conozco son divorciados y gordacos que quieren recuperar el tiempo perdido en 6 meses.



YO HE PENSADO MONTAR UN CAMPAMENTO MILITAR PARA GORDOS PARA ESA GENTE.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De los tíos habrá un alto porcentaje mirando el móvil sentados en las máquinas.
> 
> Mínimo un 40% de tías, de las cuales un 80% no hacen sino pasearse.
> 
> ...




Y que esperabas encontrarte en un gimnasio ¿Al Thomas Mann, Stefan Zweig, Hertha Muller y al Suskind dando caladas a su pipa y disertando amablemente sobre los personajes de El Anillo de Los Nibelungos?

Si te metes en un sitio donde se reunen los mendrugos después no puedes venir aquí diciendo que te ha sorprendido estar rodeado de un montón de mendrugos porque eso es de ser todavía más mendrugo que esos que te rodeaban.

Es mi opinión, otros tendrán otra y tan respetable como la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## 999999999 (13 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> LUMPEN, VETE A UN DAVID LLOYD A VER QUE VES O A UN CLUB DE TENNIS, ESCORIA. NO TE CREAS LA MIERDA QUE LEAS POR AHÍ. TRAEME UN CAFÉ ESCORIA LUMPEN, JODER COMO ESTÁ EL SERVICIO!



Vete a tomar por culo

Tú si que eres lumpen: catalán, tano y subnormal. 

Alguien da más?  

P.d.: Al ignore hijoputa


----------



## Axouxere (13 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El problema no es el gimnasio, sino la sociedad y el enganche que hay con el móvil (del cual no me me queda otra que incluirme, aunque no en este caso)
> 
> Cuando se va al gimnasio, en mi forma de ver el mundo, lo lógico es dejar el móvil en la taquilla o directamente en casa, siempre y cuando no se espere una llamada urgente, por supuesto.
> 
> Hay momentos en los que hay que desconectar, y uno de ellos es haciendo deporte, lo que incluye al gim. Pues ir al gimnasio para seguir enganchado al móvil, me parece una tontería.



Lo que ocurre es que los gimnasios tiene su correspondiente app en la que aparecen todos tus ejercicios y los seguimientos y tal.
De echo hay gente que lo que mira en el gimnasio es el ejercicio que le toca.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (13 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Ese es el tema.
> Lo unico que echo de menos de no ir al gym fuera y tenerlo en casa, es el no ver alguna buena jamelga moviendo el cucu. Other than that, todo son ventajas



Ahora que lo pienso otra cosa que echo de menos del gym municipal aparte de lo que has dicho es la máquina de press pierna,con las sentadillas según que peso meto me suele doler algo el lumbar,y eso que me pongo unas alzas en los talones para bajar con el torso más recto.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (13 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso otra cosa que echo de menos del gym municipal aparte de lo que has dicho es la máquina de press pierna,con las sentadillas según que peso meto me suele doler algo el lumbar,y eso que me pongo unas alzas en los talones para bajar con el torso más recto.



Has probado el agarre frontal? En vez de por encima de la cabeza. La espalda sufre mucho menos incluida la parte lumbar


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y que esperabas encontrarte en un gimnasio ¿Al Thomas Mann, Stefan Zweig, Hertha Muller y al Suskind dando caladas a su pipa y disertando amablemente sobre los personajes de El Anillo de Los Nibelungos?
> 
> Si te metes en un sitio donde se reunen los mendrugos después no puedes venir aquí diciendo que te ha sorprendido estar rodeado de un montón de mendrugos porque eso es de ser todavía más mendrugo que esos que te rodeaban.
> 
> ...



Muchas vences pienso que es una pérdida de tiempo pudiendo estar aprendiendo algo útil en casa o estudiando con el móvil mientras ando.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Has probado el agarre frontal? En vez de por encima de la cabeza. La espalda sufre mucho menos incluida la parte lumbar



Arranca de doble tiempo o cargada y te pones la barra por delante como te han dicho por ahí. Yo la suelo hacer así con no mucho peso, pero tampoco poco y si hay cualquier problema suelto la barra y no hay mayor problema, eso si tienes barra y discos olímpicos a poder ser y suelo adecuado, claro.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Muchas vences pienso que es una pérdida de tiempo pudiendo estar aprendiendo algo útil en casa o estudiando con el móvil mientras ando.




Hacer un deporte como el entrenamiento con pesas no es ninguna pérdida de tiempo y es algo muy beneficioso, lo que es una pérdida de tiempo es relacionarte con toda la fauna que suele pulular por esos sitios salvo algunas honrosas excepciones. Yo que suelo ser persona bastante parlanchina en el gimnasio en cambio parecía sordomudo de nacimiento, pasaba completamente de todo el mundo excepto de mis dos compañeros de confianza y alguno más por ahí rescatable. Y es que no me interesaba nada de lo que me pudieran decir la fauna que suele pulular por esos sitios ya que no suelen distinguirse precisamente por su inteligencia. Así que íbamos a lo nuestro que era entrenar y punto, lo demás como si no existiera.

Saludos.


----------



## perrosno (13 Oct 2022)

Hamijo @Gorrino , no hagas honor a tu nick. Escribe en minúsculas, no es cool lo que haces.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Hamijo @Gorrino , no hagas honor a tu nick. Escribe en minúsculas, no es cool lo que haces.



Es para parecer más brutal, je, je. Vas al de la Diagonal? Allí hay chortina premium y milf premium piratón, je, je.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hacer un deporte como el entrenamiento con pesas no es ninguna pérdida de tiempo y es algo muy beneficioso, lo que es una pérdida de tiempo es relacionarte con toda la fauna que suele pulular por esos sitios salvo algunas honrosas excepciones. Yo que suelo ser persona bastante parlanchina en el gimnasio en cambio parecía sordomudo de nacimiento, pasaba completamente de todo el mundo excepto de mis dos compañeros de confianza y alguno más por ahí rescatable. Y es que no me interesaba nada de lo que me pudieran decir la fauna que suele pulular por esos sitios ya que no suelen distinguirse precisamente por su inteligencia. Así que íbamos a lo nuestro que era entrenar y punto, lo demás como si no existiera.
> 
> Saludos.



Por ese motivo pienso que el trabajo de fuerza, salvo que sea fuerza máxima tal vez, es mejor hacerlo en casa el que pueda.


----------



## perrosno (13 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Es para parecer más brutal, je, je. Vas al de la Diagonal? Allí hay chortina premium y milf premium piratón, je, je.



Ahora no voy a ninguno, pero he ido a los dos que te he dicho, por eso los conozco. Milfas premium mandan!!!


----------



## zapatitos (13 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Por ese motivo pienso que el trabajo de fuerza, salvo que sea fuerza máxima tal vez, es mejor hacerlo en casa el que pueda.




Yo me lo hice en una nave que tengo, teniendo algo de espacio con una jaula, una banca, una barra olímpica, unas mancuernas desmontables, barra ez y el peso que calcules que vayas a necesitar ya entrenas bastante bien a nivel aficionado. Y lo de no tener que soportar a los especimenes y las especimenas que se juntan en los gimnasios sobre todo en la hora punta es que no está ni pagao.

Saludos.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (13 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Has probado el agarre frontal? En vez de por encima de la cabeza. La espalda sufre mucho menos incluida la parte lumbar



No lo he probado pero probaré el sábado a ver qué tal.Por lo que si tengo escuchado es que hay que reducir bastante el peso,cosa que no me importa.

¿Harían falta las alzas en los talones para ese ejercicio,o me iría hacia delante por tener el peso en la parte delantera? gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Larata (14 Oct 2022)

Gimnasios pequeños >>>>>> Gimnasios grandes


----------



## Tackler (14 Oct 2022)

Lo de los móviles a mí me mata, dirán que solo lo miran entre serie y serie pero la verdad es que llego al gym, te veo con el móvil, hago 8 series de dos ejercicios diferentes y sigues en la misma máquina mirando el móvil. Y habrás hecho 3 series en el tiempo que yo he hecho 8. Encima ya nadie comparte máquinas, son putos hijos únicos sin la educación de compartir, es que no lo aprendieron ni en el parque con los demás niños, porque iban al parque y había columpios y cosas de sobra, no como nosotros entonces claro, no se les puede culpar.

En los gimnasios antiguos habia una máquina de cada y si hacía falta hacíamos ejercicio entre 4 uno tras otro.


----------



## Gorrino (14 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora no voy a ninguno, pero he ido a los dos que te he dicho, por eso los conozco. Milfas premium mandan!!!



Si vives en la Diagonal es una tontería pagar gimnasio porque con unas gomas en casa y mancuernas y salir a correr por la Diagonal y parques aledaños tienes más que suficiente en un entorno muy agradable, a no ser que te guste el pádel o el tennis.


----------



## perrosno (14 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si vives en la Diagonal es una tontería pagar gimnasio porque con unas gomas en casa y mancuernas y salir a correr por la Diagonal y parques aledaños tienes más que suficiente en un entorno muy agradable, a no ser que te guste el pádel o el tennis.



Ahora vivo en mitad de la nada, no tengo ni parques, ni padel, ni tenis, peri es la verdadera saluc.
Pero dejé de soportar ruidos de perros, sopladores, molestias variadas de zonas de chalets pacodemierda donde se creen marqueses por tener terrenos de 500m o menos todos con jardinero para quitarles 4 hojas con el puto solplador y son unos muertos de hambre la mayoría.

Vivir en mitad de la nada es la verdadera salud.


----------



## Gorrino (14 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora vivo en mitad de la nada, no tengo ni parques, ni padel, ni tenis, peri es la verdadera saluc.
> Pero dejé de soportar ruidos de perros, sopladores, molestias variadas de zonas de chalets pacodemierda donde se creen marqueses por tener terrenos de 500m o menos todos con jardinero para quitarles 4 hojas con el puto solplador y son unos muertos de hambre la mayoría.
> 
> Vivir en mitad de la nada es la verdadera salud.



Pues lo mismo con un caminín de tierra, unas gomas y unas mancuernas. Además si tienes cinta de correr bici spinning hay muchas plataformas donde organizan competiciones virtuales que dinamizan mucho la actividad evitando el postureo innecesario.


----------



## luxor_7 (14 Oct 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Lo de los móviles a mí me mata, dirán que solo lo miran entre serie y serie pero la verdad es que llego al gym, te veo con el móvil, hago 8 series de dos ejercicios diferentes y sigues en la misma máquina mirando el móvil. Y habrás hecho 3 series en el tiempo que yo he hecho 8. Encima ya nadie comparte máquinas, son putos hijos únicos sin la educación de compartir, es que no lo aprendieron ni en el parque con los demás niños, porque iban al parque y había columpios y cosas de sobra, no como nosotros entonces claro, no se les puede culpar.
> 
> En los gimnasios antiguos habia una máquina de cada y si hacía falta hacíamos ejercicio entre 4 uno tras otro.



ya no se levantan de la maquina para compartir? se quedan sentada en ella? que triste... y que perdida de tiempo entonces


----------



## Tackler (14 Oct 2022)

luxor_7 dijo:


> ya no se levantan de la maquina para compartir? se quedan sentada en ella? que triste... y que perdida de tiempo entonces




No, salvo que vayan entre ellos colegas que entonces incluso miran menos el móvil. Cuando van solos se quedan con el puto síndrome de hijo único con los pelos esos de moro que llevan sentados en la máquina minutos mirando el móvil como si estuvieran en su cama hasta que les da por hacer otra serie.

Si les preguntas colapsan, casi que tardan en responder con palabras para decir "me quedan 3" y no cederte la máquina y seguir con el móvil. De primeras me ponía nervioso y me daban ganas de reventarles la cabeza pero he acabado por aceptar que son legión y que es lo que se lleva, gimnasios enormes con 1 persona por máquina.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> No lo he probado pero probaré el sábado a ver qué tal.Por lo que si tengo escuchado es que hay que reducir bastante el peso,cosa que no me importa.
> 
> ¿Harían falta las alzas en los talones para ese ejercicio,o me iría hacia delante por tener el peso en la parte delantera? gracias por el consejo.



No creo que necesites ningun tipo de alza. Yo lo hago así por problemas cervicales y me va muy bien, no siento inestabilidad ni nada


----------



## Marvelita (14 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso otra cosa que echo de menos del gym municipal aparte de lo que has dicho es la máquina de press pierna,con las sentadillas según que peso meto me suele doler algo el lumbar,y eso que me pongo unas alzas en los talones para bajar con el torso más recto.



quizas te duela el lumbar por haber usado mucho la prensa de piernas y no por hacer sentadillas. Gira 135grados la posicion de la presa y veras que mierda de sentadille te ves que estas haciendo.

la sentadilla te duele el lumbar porque, seguramente, no tienes la apertura de piernas ideal para tu caderas; y eso que quizas la sentadilla no sea tu mejor ejercicio de piernas... si eres muy alto hay mejores opciones.


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso otra cosa que echo de menos del gym municipal aparte de lo que has dicho es la máquina de press pierna,con las sentadillas según que peso meto me suele doler algo el lumbar,y eso que me pongo unas alzas en los talones para bajar con el torso más recto.



Si haces peso muerto la espalda se te pone de piedra y nunca más te va a doler haciendo sentadillas. Ni haciendo otras cosas.

La mala prensa que algunos le quieren poner al peso muerto hoy en día es parecido a la mala prensa a los no vacunados. Para que se entienda.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (14 Oct 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> quizas te duela el lumbar por haber usado mucho la prensa de piernas y no por hacer sentadillas. Gira 135grados la posicion de la presa y veras que mierda de sentadille te ves que estas haciendo.
> 
> la sentadilla te duele el lumbar porque, seguramente, no tienes la apertura de piernas ideal para tu caderas; y eso que quizas la sentadilla no sea tu mejor ejercicio de piernas... si eres muy alto hay mejores opciones.



La prensa hace más de tres años que no la uso(desde que me mudé al pueblo donde vivo ahora) puede que sea por la apertura como dices,y de altura,pues soy alto pero tampoco demasiado, alrededor de 1,85.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (14 Oct 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Si haces peso muerto la espalda se te pone de piedra y nunca más te va a doler haciendo sentadillas. Ni haciendo otras cosas.
> 
> La mala prensa que algunos le quieren poner al peso muerto hoy en día es parecido a la mala prensa a los no vacunados. Para que se entienda.



Si,lo que creo que hacía mal era en la parte baja del movimiento echar el culo demasiado atrás para tirar más de isquios y espalda,en vez de doblar un poco las rodillas y tirar más de pierna,estas últimas semanas lo he hecho de la última manera y moderando un poco el peso y mucho mejor


----------



## Marvelita (14 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> La prensa hace más de tres años que no la uso(desde que me mudé al pueblo donde vivo ahora) puede que sea por la apertura como dices,y de altura,pues soy alto pero tampoco demasiado, alrededor de 1,85.



yo 190 y casi no hago sentadillas [con barra por detras] porque la espalda con esa altura no es como la de un retaco de 160 de femures cortos.
Sigue haciendola para calentar, pero mucho mejor con la barra por delante, el snatch squat o las bulgaras o las zancada con el peso en el pecho.

Y la bici de spining te la pones a tope y ya me contaras.


----------



## Marvelita (14 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Si,lo que creo que hacía mal era en la parte baja del movimiento echar el culo demasiado atrás para tirar más de isquios y espalda,en vez de doblar un poco las rodillas y tirar más de pierna,estas últimas semanas lo he hecho de la última manera y moderando un poco el peso y mucho mejor



el peso muerto depende como se haga, hay gente que le pone mucho peso y sube arqueando la espada porque no se que yutuber ciclado dijo que se podia arquear.

Los pesos grandes en PM son para crossfiteros con ganas de hernia y ciclado tirabarras al suelo. Los pesos grandes se hacen con tipo sumo. El peso muerto rumano con peso moderado y tecnica perfecta. El que se ve por ahi con el "can i get ha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh" antes o despues es hernia... el dolor de lumbar ya es un aviso de que algo no se esta haciendo bien.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (14 Oct 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> yo 190 y casi no hago sentadillas [con barra por detras] porque la espalda con esa altura no es como la de un retaco de 160 de femures cortos.
> Sigue haciendola para calentar, pero mucho mejor con la barra por delante, el snatch squat o las bulgaras o las zancada con el peso en el pecho.
> 
> Y la bici de spining te la pones a tope y ya me contaras.



En mi garaje no puedo hacer snatch ya que del suelo al techo hay 2,20 de altura (de hecho al hacer dominadas justo justo que puedo pasar la barbilla por la barra) y no tengo bici de spinning,por lo demás iré probando los demás ejercicios.Muchas gracias.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2022)

Hora a dos horas después de salir la gente del trabajo que les ha dado tiempo al transporte para llegar a casa, picar algo, ducharse (el que se duche) cambiarse y hacer el viaje al gym.

Después otra hora punta suele ser cuando se juntan todas las charos en mallas a hacer maquinitas mientras parlotean sus cosas de charos, yo ya no entreno en gimnasios pero por mi experiencia pasada solían juntarse después de dejar a los críos en el colegio por la mañana y a primera hora de la tarde.

Si los primeros ya eran insufribles con los rebaños de charifocas ni te cuento el calvario que puede llegar a ser, la crucifixión es más llevadera que soportar eso.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Oct 2022)

De las charos si puedes pues huye más que de la peste. Sus típicos grititos, risitas y conversaciones que consiguen que hasta al más tranquilo de los monjes budistas le entren ganas de convertirse en el nuevo Jack el Destripador, hacen una serie en una máquina y se quedan sentadas hasta la siguiente serie que puede ser dentro de tres cuartos de hora sin tener en cuenta que el gimnasio no abre para ellas solas y que puede haber más gente queriendo utilizarla, se esfuerzan menos que un bebé de tres días pero no hacen nada más que quejarse todo el rato de lo cansadas que están por entrenar tan duro  son tan antiestéticas con sus mallas repegadas marcando michelines y culo gordo celulítico que se te quitan las ganas de volver a follar en lo que te reste de vida, te están preguntando a ti o al monitor a todas horas como se hace el ejercicio para después volverlo a hacer de nuevo como les sale de los ovarios...

Las horas de las comidas típicas suelen ser las mejores porque no solía ir practicamente nadie.

Saludos.


----------

